# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Racketiciel] ma procdure de remboursement de Windows

## om

*Remboursement du systme d'exploitation : mes procdures racketiciel*

Le topic original est ici.

*EDIT 19/12/2008:* J'ai maintenant lanc une seconde procdure racketiciel, pour l'achat d'un autre ordinateur. J'ai donc dit ce post pour dcrire ma dmarche et cette seconde tentative de remboursement.

*Contexte*

_Premire procdure_
Mon souhait est simple : acheter une EeeBox "nue" (sans systme d'exploitation). Une EeeBox est une petite unit centrale, trs silencieuse et ne consommant que trs peu d'nergie, ce qui m'a tout de suite sduit pour en faire un serveur allum 24h/24.
Pourtant prvue en deux versions, une avec *Windows XP Home* et une avec *Xandros* (une distribution Linux), dans toutes les enseignes en France, impossible de trouver une version sans Windows XP.

_Seconde procdure_
Mes parents voulaient un ordinateur portable pour Nol. Ils utilisent sur leur PC fixe exclusivement Ubuntu depuis presqu'un an et demi. Ils m'ont demand de m'occuper du choix de l'ordinateur pour le prix qu'ils voulaient y mettre. Malheureusement, impossible de trouver le modle choisi sans systme d'exploitation.

*Pourquoi j'ai dmarr ces procdures ?*

Cela fait maintenant deux ans que j'utilise comme systme d'exploitation Ubuntu. Ces deux annes ont galement vu mon quipement en informatique augmenter de manire significative : je possdais uniquement un ordinateur fixe, depuis j'ai achet deux ordinateurs portables, et maintenant une EeeBox. Cela reprsente trois achats... de licence Windows !

_premire licence inutile paye_
Pour le premier ordinateur portable, achet  _Auchan_, j'ai demand  ne pas acheter la licence de Windows Vista fournie avec, *ce qui m'a t refus*. L'ordinateur tant vendu avec une promotion trs intressante (1000 au lieu de 1200 si je me souviens bien), j'ai laiss couler, et j'ai format aussitt pour y installer Kubuntu.

_deuxime licence inutile paye_
Quelques mois plus tard, cet ordinateur portable tait pour ma copine, et je m'en suis achet un nouveau, sur _LDLC_ (en ligne) cette fois-ci. J'ai alors contact le service client, qui m'a propos une remise de 20 (somme drisoire) si je ne souhaitais pas Windows Vista. De plus, il fallait dans ce cas payer uniquement par chque, et prvoir un dlai supplmentaire d'une semaine (plus du triple du dlai "normal"). Ne voulant pas perdre mon temps avec des actions en justice, j'ai accept cette offre (aussi drisoire soit-elle), car de toute faon le Windows prinstall serait format ds la rception du colis. J'ai donc reu un PC "nu", sans systme d'exploitation ni sticker Windows coll sur le matriel. J'y ai donc install Ubuntu, et j'ai galement rajout le sticker en aluminium aux couleurs du nouveau systme d'exploitation install  ::): 

_troisime licence inutile paye_
Cette fois-ci, je viens d'acheter une EeeBox, qui comme je vous l'ai dit plus haut, n'est disponible en vente qu'avec le systme d'exploitation Windows XP Home. Cette fois-ci, a commence  faire beaucoup, j'en ai un peu marre de payer une taxe Windows pour des logiciels que je n'utilise pas, surtout que d'aprs la loi, la vente lie est interdite. Une jurisprudence a considre qu'elle tait tolre "dans l'intrt du consommateur", je vous laisse lire mon point de vue sur "l'intrt du consommateur"  la fin de ce message...

_j'ai dj des licences !_
Le pire, c'est que des licences "valides" de *Microsoft Windows*, j'en ai deux :
- Microsoft Windows XP Pro SP2
- Microsoft Windows Vista Business Edition

Toutes deux acquises gratuitement et lgalement grce  un partenariat entre l'cole o j'ai suivi mes tudes (ENSEEIHT) et Microsoft.

Je suis donc, pour chaque achat d'un ordinateur, oblig de payer une taxe pour un systme d'exploitation dont j'ai dj deux licences, et que je n'utilise pas !




*---------------*
*PREMIRE PROCDURE : tentative de remboursement de Windows XP Home*

*Avant l'achat*

_introuvable sans Windows_
J'ai tout d'abord consult diffrentes enseignes, en magasin et en ligne, afin de trouver une EeeBox vendue avec *Xandros*. En vain. J'ai recherch galement sur internet, sur un moteur de recherche assez connu dont le nom commence par un _g_, et sur plusieurs forums j'ai pu constater que l'EeeBox avec Xandros n'tait pas disponible en France. Pas de chance, c'est le pays o j'habite !

_prise d'informations sur racketiciel_
C'est  partir de l que je me renseigne sur le site http://racketiciel.info (je connaissais dj ce site, mais je ne l'avais jamais vraiment lu en dtails), pour suivre les indications et profiter de leur exprience pour effectuer ma dmarche. J'ai compris qu'il fallait tre trs rigoureux dans chacune des tapes, afin de pouvoir prouver par la suite le bien-fond de notre demande.

_choix du revendeur_
J'ai donc,  dfaut d'autres solutions, slectionn un magasin o l'acheter avec *Windows XP*. Mon choix s'est port sur _Darty_, qui vendait le matriel en ligne uniquement, mais un peu moins cher que ses concurrents. 

_demande de devis d'ordinateur sans Windows_
Aprs deux changes avec le service client, trs ractif (tous les changes ont eu lieu dans la journe), ils m'ont dit que *ce n'tait pas possible d'avoir l'ordinateur sans Windows XP*, et qu'il fallait que je vois avec le constructeur (Asus). J'ai mme t jusqu' leur proposer d'effectuer moi-mme le formatage afin d'viter une charge de travail supplmentaire  leurs employs (la seule action  effectuer de leur part consistant  retirer la licence Windows avec le numro de srie). Sans succs.

_demande de procdure de remboursement au constructeur_
J'envoie alors un mail au service client d'Asus, pour leur demander leurs procdures de remboursement du systme d'exploitation. Trs ractifs galement, je reois la rponse le lendemain. Ils possdent deux procdures de remboursement de Windows XP : une inacceptable et une totalement inacceptable.

_procdures inacceptables_
La premire consiste  ne renvoyer que les lments ncessaires, comprenant l'tiquette de licence Windows XP colle sur la machine, intacte (ce qui est totalement impossible, si vous avez dj essay de dcoller cette tiquette vous le savez), les CD/DVD du systme et une photocopie de la facture d'achat, le tout  mes frais. La seconde consiste  *renvoyer  mes frais l'ordinateur sous 15 jours*, leur laisser le temps de formater, et de me retourner l'ordinateur. Dans les deux cas, le remboursement s'lve  *10 TTC* (moins que les frais engendrs).

_prise de contact avec racketiciel_
C'est l que je contacte l'quipe de *racketiciel* pour leur demander de m'accompagner, ce qu'ils ont accept avec plaisir. Je leur expose les faits et leur fait part des diffrents changes avec les services client.

_!!!changement de programme!!!_
Le prix de l'EeeBox a baiss sur le site de la _Fnac_, pour atteindre le mme prix que chez _Darty_, mais cette fois-ci le matriel est disponible en magasin (plus pratique). Je prends donc contact avec le service aprs-vente de la _Fnac_ pour leur demander un devis pour l'ordinateur "nu".

_tentative de dcouragement_
J'ai reu une rponse des plus surprenantes : il faut suivre la procdure du constructeur (a n'est pas a qui m'a surpris), mais ils m'indiquent qu'*installer un systme d'exploitation autre que celui vendu avec la machine entranerait la perte de la garantie* ! Assez radicales leurs mthodes pour dcourager les clients dsireux de faire valoir leurs droits. Heureusement, cette phrase se limite  une tentative de dcouragement, elle n'est pas applicable (cf le site de *racketiciel*). Suite  un deuxime change, ils m'indiquent qu'ils ne sont que le distributeur, et qu'ils sont tributaires du constructeur, ils ne peuvent rien pour moi.

*Pendant l'achat*

_premire tentative_
Je vais donc acheter l'EeeBox  la _Fnac_, en magasin (pas en ligne).
Afin de pouvoir prouver qu'acheter un ordinateur sans Windows tait une dmarche prmdite (et non un changement d'humeur), je n'tais pas sr que les changes par mail avec le service client soient suffisants (mme si c'est la mme enseigne, on ne sait jamais), j'indique donc  un vendeur que je souhaite acqurir le matriel sans le systme d'exploitation. Bien sr, il refuse (qui aurait espr le contraire?). Je lui demande donc simplement d'indiquer ma demande sur la facture, prouvant mon souhait avant achat. Il refuse galement, rien  faire, "il ne va pas s'embter pour une EeeBox" (oui, a cote moins cher qu'un MacBookAir, c'est moins rentable). Je refuse donc d'acheter le matriel et repars bredouille.

_seconde tentative, c'est la bonne_
J'y retourne le lendemain, trouve un autre vendeur, lui expose la situation, et cette fois-ci il a accept d'indiquer "refus du systme Windows" sur ma facture de la Fnac, et je repars avec ma machine. Je ne sais pas si ceci tait utile, mais il vaut mieux trop que pas assez.

*Aprs l'achat*

_refus du CLUF_
Je branche la EeeBox, je dmarre (sous Windows XP donc), et je refuse le CLUF (je prends des photos), je dcolle l'tiquette de la licence Windows (un peu abme sur les bords videmment mais recolle sur une feuille blanche, tout est lisible) ainsi que le sticker Windows (bizarrement beaucoup plus facile  enlever). D'ailleurs maintenant ma EeeBox est toute collante, beurk, il va falloir que j'achte un produit pour nettoyer tout a ! J'installe Ubuntu Server 8.10, tout fonctionne bien.

_lettre recommande au constructeur_
Ensuite, j'cris une LRAR (lettre recommande avec accus de rception) (plus de 6) au constructeur (Asus), leur indiquant mon refus de leur proposition de remboursement drisoire (10 TTC), et leur demandant une proposition plus consquente. D'aprs *racketiciel*, et comme ceci a dj t jug, 80 serait un minimum pour la licence. Cette licence *Windows XP Home OEM* est d'ailleurs disponible sur topachat.com pour 88,90.
Merci beaucoup  l'quipe de racketiciel pour l'aide  la rdaction de cette lettre  ::): 

_rception_
Ils ont reu la lettre (j'ai reu l'accus de rception), puis m'ont rpondu par mail pour me demander le numro de srie de ma EeeBox, que je leur ai retourn.

_rponse du constrcteur par LRAR_
Ils me confirment que le remboursement est de 10, car ils ne peuvent pas rembourser plus que le prix qu'ils payent  Microsoft.

* venir*
Dclaration au greffe (tribunal).




*---------------*
*SECONDE PROCDURE : tentative de remboursement de Windows Vista Premium + autres logiciels*

*Avant l'achat*

_choix d'un ordinateur_
Aprs avoir cherch dans diffrentes enseignes, j'ai trouv sur le site de Darty un Acer Aspire dans les prix que voulaient y mettre mes parents, avec des caractristiques intressantes pour eux.
L'achat en magasin plutt qu'en ligne est un critre important pour eux, au cas o un problme matriel survienne.

_possibilit de remboursement?_
Je me rends donc chez Darty, et trouve l'ordinateur en question. Bonne surprise, c'est crit sur l'tiquette : "possibilit de remboursement de l'OS : oui, pour plus d'informations, contactez un vendeur". Je demande donc  un vendeur comment faire pour se faire rembourser le systme d'exploitation, il me rpond que c'est trs simple, lors de mon achat, il faudra remplir un formulaire, qu'on me formatera l'ordinateur, qu'on me dcollera les tiquettes Windows et que j'obtiendrai 50 (le "on" est important).

_offre acceptable?_
50 pour Windows Vista Home Premium OEM, c'est peu : il cote entre 105 et 115 sur diffrents vendeurs en ligne. D'autant plus que d'autres logiciels sont installs (McAfee Internet Security, Microsoft Works 8.5 et Microsoft Office 2007, tous utilisables pendant 60 jours), qu'videmment je ne souhaite pas (ils ne sont prvus que pour Windows de toute faon).
Mais tant donn l'tat actuel de la situation concernant la vente lie, c'est une solution acceptable, en tout cas que j'tais prt  accepter.

*Pendant l'achat*

_Achat sans (mais avec) Windows_
Deux jours plus tard, je me rends donc chez Darty pour acheter l'ordinateur. Je demande donc  un vendeur d'obtenir l'ordinateur sans le systme d'exploitation et les diffrents logiciels installs. Et l je m'aperois que j'ai t bien naf la premire fois, quand on me disait "on formatera l'ordinateur et on vous dcollera les tiquettes Windows", cela voulait dire "vous renvoyez l'ordinateur chez le constructeur et ils vous le feront", Darty ne prend pas en charge ces manipulations. Le "on" ne dsignait donc pas Darty, mais Acer : il faut que je vois directement avec le constructeur.

_photocopie de l'affichage Darty_
J'achte quand mme l'ordinateur, de toute faon je ne peux pas l'acheter directement sans Windows, je n'ai pas d'autres solutions. Je demande au vendeur de me faire une photocopie de l'affichage en magasin pour cet ordinateur (avec le prix, les logiciels installs, la proposition de remboursement de Darty).

*Aprs l'achat*

_procdure de remboursement Darty pour Acer_
Sur le site de Darty, je tlcharge la procdure de remboursement de Windows pour le constructeur Acer, qui m'indique que je serai rembours 50 pour Windows Vista Home Premium, si j'envoie l'ordinateur  Acer, que je leur laisse le temps de dsinstaller Windows (5 jours ouvrs maximum d'aprs eux), et qu'ils me le renvoient. Mme si ces envois sont  leurs frais, cette procdure n'est pas acceptable, d'autant plus qu'il n'y a nul besoin qu'ils effectuent ces manipulations, je peux le faire moi-mme et ils peuvent avoir la preuve que je n'ai pas activ les logiciels en question.

_procdure de remboursement Acer_
Sur le site d'Acer directement, la procdure est quasiment la mme, la diffrence tant qu'ils me proposent 60 pour Windows Vista Home Premium (ce qui est toujours peu), et rien pour les autres logiciels prinstalls, le remboursement tant toujours conditionn par l'envoi de la machine. C'est tonnant que la procdure sur le site d'Acer et la procdure d'Acer sur le site de Darty ne soient pas exactement les mmes.

_nouveau contact avec racketiciel_
Je contacte donc de nouveau l'quipe de racketiciel pour leur faire part de la situation, qu'ils jugent galement inacceptable.

_lettre recommande au constructeur_
Comme pour la premire procdure, j'ai envoy une LRAR  Acer pour leur demander une offre de procdure correcte et lgitime.

_refus du CLUF Windows et installation d'Ubuntu_
J'ai refus le CLUF (pris des photos avec carte d'identit), et install Ubuntu 8.10, tout est reconnu (webcam, wifi, audio, touches spciales) out-of-the-box. C'est nickel.

_rponse du constrcteur par LRAR_
Ils confirment leur procdure de remboursement, avec retour de la machine pour 60 de remboursement.

* venir*
Dclaration au greffe (tribunal).

----------


## om

*Les arguments en faveur de la vente lie*

Il m'arrive de lire sur certains sites et forums d'actualit informatique des arguments de personnes en faveur de la vente lie. Je voudrais exprimer mon point de vue pour certains d'entre eux.

*"De toute faon, la licence, elle cote environ 20 au constructeur"*
Premirement, rien ne le dit, puisque le prix n'est pas affich.
Ensuite, quand bien mme des accords permettraient au constructeur de payer la licence 20  Microsoft, ces constructeurs les vendent  des grossistes, qui les vendent  des revendeurs, qui les revendent aux clients finaux avec la TVA. Donc les 20, a fait longtemps qu'ils ont augment ! Ce n'est pas le cot de revient de la licence au constructeur qui compte, c'est le prix o, nous, clients, nous l'avons pay !
Une proposition de remboursement de 25 a dj t juge "drisoire" et mme abusif.
*EDIT: Les prix des licences OEM sont affiches au post #86.*

*"Quand tu as achet ton PC, c'tait crit, tu tais au courant, donc vient pas te plaindre!"*
Effectivement, malgr de nombreuses tentatives d'obtenir un ordinateur sans systme d'exploitation, j'tais au courant que l'ordinateur m'tait vendu avec Windows. Mais avais-je d'autres choix?
Ce n'est pas parce qu'on est au courant d'une injustice (aussi infime soit-elle, multiplie par des millions de consommateurs, et en l'absence de class-actions, a reprsente beaucoup) qu'on doit l'accepter.

*"Quand tu achtes une voiture, tu demandes pas  faire changer les roues, l c'est pareil!"*
Ah, la voiture, le grand sujet de comparaison ! J'avais entendu une variante galement : "c'est comme vendre des bouteilles sans bouchon". Assez rigolo.
Redevenons srieux, et gardons "la voiture" comme comparaison. Effectivement, on ne peut pas changer les roues  l'achat (enfin a ne se fait pas). Tout comme dans un ordinateur, on ne demande pas  changer le disque dur d'un PC portable dj mont.
Un systme d'exploitation, c'est "obligatoire" au fonctionnement d'un PC, donc c'est normal d'en imposer un, comme pour les roues, non? Pourtant, avec une voiture, une assurance est obligatoire (sinon on ne peut pas rouler), ce n'est pas pour autant que vous ne pouvez pas choisir VOTRE compagnie d'assurance, avec la formule qui vous convient.
Et bien le systme d'exploitation c'est pareil : ce n'est pas parce qu'il faut un systme d'exploitation pour utiliser l'ordinateur que tout le monde souhaite utiliser un systme particulier impos (il en existe plein), ou mme *la version impose* du systme en question (certains veulent utiliser leur licence XP valide lorsqu'ils achtent un nouvel ordinateur, mais ils sont obligs d'acqurir une nouvelle licence Vista).

*"Ils ne vont pas vendre tous les PC nus pour les 30 geeks qui ne veulent pas de Windows"*
Tout d'abord, d'aprs les statistiques de XitiMonitor, GNU/Linux a environ 1,16% de part de march, ce qui en France ne doit pas reprsenter moins de 500000 personnes. Mais allez, j'accepte la remarque (mme si, thoriquement, les minorits doivent pouvoir faire valoir leurs droits).
La majorit qui se trouve "arnaque" par ce mcanisme de vente lie, ce sont des utilisateurs Windows ! Par exemple, rappelez-vous, moi j'ai DEUX licences Windows valides et utilisables totalement lgalement (une XP Pro et une Vista Business), et je dois quand mme acqurir une nouvelle licence  chaque achat d'ordinateur, alors que je ne me sers dj pas de celles que j'ai.
De plus, les licences "OEM" vendues avec les ordinateurs deviennent invalides en cas de changement d'un matriel (une carte mre grille par exemple).
Je comprends tout  fait que beaucoup se fichent de mettre 100 dans une licence  chaque achat de PC (car c'est trs compliqu de faire autrement en l'tat actuel des choses). En plus, ils ne sont mme pas informs de ce cot, certains pensent sans doute que c'est gratuit. Et videmment, arnaquer 1 personne de 300 millions d'euros c'est une arnaque, mais arnaquer 3 millions de personnes de 100, c'est moins grave... Bref.

*"S'ils se mettent  vendre des ordinateurs sans systme d'exploitation, le grand public va tre perdu"*
Un argument qui revient souvent concerne la difficult pour un dbutant de ne pas avoir un Windows install sur sa machine.
En mettant de ct mon avis, qui est que l'utilisation de certaines distributions Linux est bien plus simple que l'utilisation de Windows, et que l'utilisateur est bien plus embt lorsqu'un problme survient avec un systme d'exploitation pr-install, dont on ne lui fournit mme pas les CD/DVD de rinstallation, on peut accepter cet argument.
C'est pourquoi de nombreuses personnes proposent de laisser le systme d'exploitation Windows pr-install (ceux qui souhaitent acheter Windows ne seront ainsi aucunement perturbs), et lors de l'achat, le client prcise s'il souhaite acheter ou non le systme d'exploitation, auquel cas la licence et le numro de srie lui sont fournis. Ceci est dj pratiqu pour de nombreux logiciels payants pr-installs (antivirus et autres), activables et payables en ligne. Le client qui refuse prend  sa charge l'installation du systme de son choix, mais au moins il n'a pas pay celui dont il ne veut pas.
Plus d'informations : http://www.racketiciel.info/situation/nos-demandes
La meilleure solution d'aprs moi (que je dveloppe ci-dessous dans la section concernant l'intrt du consommateur) serait de ne vendre que des pc "nus", et de vendre  ct le systme Windows sur un DVD, qui serait une "image" du systme pr-install. L'utilisateur souhaitant utiliser Windows n'aurait, lors de la premire utilisation, qu' mettre le DVD dans le lecteur et cliquer sur un bouton pour avoir son Windows "comme pr-install".

*"Ceux qui utilisent Linux n'ont qu' monter leur ordinateur eux-mme"*
Tout d'abord, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, la vente lie concerne davantage les utilisateurs Windows que Linux.
Ensuite, pourquoi ceux qui ne veulent pas de tel ou tel logiciel (systme d'exploitation) devraient devoir acheter tout en pices spares? Pour reprendre l'exemple de la voiture, cela reviendrait  : "vous ne voulez pas l'assurance vendue avec la voiture? bah achetez votre voiture en pices dtaches et montez-la vous-mme!".
Enfin, beaucoup de personnes utilisent Linux sans rien connatre en matriel informatique (j'en fait un peu partie, je serais incapable de monter un ordinateur portable), et mme parfois sans rien connatre en informatique du tout (j'ai des exemples autour de moi). C'est simplement qu'ils trouvent certains systmes plus pratiques  utiliser que d'autres...

*"Si des ordinateurs taient vendus sans Windows, certains en profiteraient pour y mettre un Windows pirat"*
J'allais dire, quel rapport? Tant qu'on y est, autant vendre avec chaque chane Hi-Fi la dernire compilation de la Star Academy, car sinon les gens pourraient tre tents de le tlcharger illgalement.
Je ne dis pas que personne n'en profiterait pour installer un Windows pirat (c'est mme sr que certains le feront), ce n'est pas pour a que le systme doit tre vendu de force  tout le monde : des alternatives existent.

*"C'est dans l'intrt des consommateurs"*
_"Dans le cas, notamment, dun premier achat par un consommateur, dun micro-ordinateur et le cas chant, de divers priphriques de loisirs, un quipement dont la mise en route ne ncessite quun minimum de manipulation, prsente un avantage indniable."_
C'est l'argument principal de la DGCCRF. Je vais donc rpondre un peu longuement  cette remarque.

Avant tout, si la pr-installation de logiciels tait un avantage indniable pour le consommateur, on pourrait aller plus loin, et faire payer  tout le monde les logiciels Office, Works, Norton, WinRAR et Nero (par exemple), car cela minimiserait pour les non-initis le nombre de manipulations  effectuer pour possder ces logiciels.

*Pourquoi ce n'est pas dans l'intrt du consommateur?*

Laissons de ct l'vidente contrainte de la vente lie sur les utilisateurs de systmes d'exploitation autres que Windows. Je vais plutt exposer en quoi, d'aprs moi, elle pnalise l'utilisateur "lambda" qui n'a aucune connaissance en informatique, et comment les constructeurs profitent de cette situation.

Tout d'abord, pour les utilisateurs qui se voient imposer Vista alors qu'ils veulent XP, ou l'inverse. Petite anecdote  ce sujet, l'autre jour  la Fnac, j'entends une dame indiquer  un vendeur quelle ne souhaitait pas Vista : je ne veux pas Vista monsieur, je veux Windows! (c'est donc manifestement une personne n'y connaissant pas grand chose en informatique, et pourtant, impossible pour elle d'avoir le systme d'exploitation de son choix, auquel elle est habitue). Difficile de prtendre ici que c'est dans son intrt.

Ensuite, au niveau de l'utilisation de l'ordinateur. Pourquoi les constructeurs tentent  tout prix de conserver cette vente lie, en prtextant l'hypothtique intrt du consommateur? Pour deux raisons : parce qu'ils ont des contrats d'exclusivit avec Microsoft, qui leur permet d'obtenir des rductions, mais galement parce qu'il peuvent y installer toutes sortes de "crapwares".
Un crapware, qu'est-ce que c'est ? Rponse dans cet article de PCInpact.
Cet article explique :  Lenteur, bugs, plantages : ce sont les symptmes constats par un grand nombre dutilisateurs .
Microsoft lui-mme considre que ces "crapwares" pnalisent le consommateur. 
Il n'est d'ailleurs par rare de voir sur des forums des personnes averties ayant achet un ordinateur avec Windows pr-install le supprimer aussitt pour y mettre la version identique, mais pirate, qui ne contient pas tous ces logiciels, afin que leur ordinateur fonctionne correctement : ce sont donc principalement les personnes ne connaissant pas l'informatique qui sont pnalises par ces pratiques.
Mais les constructeurs veulent videmment garder leurs accords commerciaux avec les diteurs des logiciels comme Norton ou autres. Supprimer la vente lie leur causerait une perte sche.

Un autre inconvnient de cette vente lie concerne le prix "global" des versions OEM. De plus en plus de familles ont plusieurs ordinateurs (un fixe + un portable chacun par exemple), et renouvellent leur matriel informatique assez rgulirement. Microsoft vend deux types de licences Windows : les versions OEM et les versions bote. Une diffrence majeure concerne le nombre d'installations possibles : une licence OEM n'est installable que sur une seule machine, tandis que la licence "bote" permet l'installation sur tous les ordinateurs de la maison. Ce sont toujours des versions OEM qui sont pr-installes sur des ordinateurs en vente. On peut trouver en vente sur topachat Windows Vista "Basic" (la moins chre)  89,90 en OEM, et  231,90 en bote.
L'achat d'une version bote peut ainsi tre rentabilise si elle est installe sur 3 ordinateurs (par exemple, un fixe et un vieux portable, puis sur un nouveau portable lorsque le client souhaite renouveler son matriel).
Malheureusement, si une personne fait le choix d'acqurir Windows en version bote, elle devra EN PLUS s'acquitter de la licence en version OEM pour chacun des ordinateurs, car elle lui est impose. On se demande alors l'intrt des versions bote,  part vendre cher  des clients non-avertis, qui ensuite sont trs surpris d'avoir  repayer une licence alors qu'ils en ont dj une.

Enfin, lors d'un souci matriel (une panne de disque dur par exemple), le client est oblig d'acheter un DVD de restauration (38 d'aprs mes souvenirs) au constructeur, afin de pouvoir l'installer sur un nouveau disque dur (aprs quoi il doit appeler Microsoft pour ractiver le systme).

Ce serait videmment plus simple de vendre les disques durs vierges, avec ce type de DVD d'installation si le client souhaite utiliser Windows. Ce que a changerait aux personnes qui souhaitent un ordinateur fonctionnel immdiatement, c'est simplement qu' l'allumage de l'ordinateur, il faudrait insrer un DVD dans le lecteur. Bien que cela reprsente des manipulations supplmentaires (appuyer sur le bouton du lecteur, mettre le DVD, refermer le lecteur), je ne suis pas sr que l'intrt du consommateur rside dans le fait de ne pas avoir  insrer un DVD dans un lecteur.

D'autres arguments sont prsents sur :
http://www.racketiciel.info/droit/interet-consommateurs



*Documentation*
Je me permets de rappeler l'*article L122-1 du code de la consommation* :



> Il est interdit de refuser  un consommateur la vente d'un produit ou la prestation d'un service, sauf motif lgitime, et de subordonner la vente d'un produit  l'achat d'une quantit impose ou  l'achat concomitant d'un autre produit ou d'un autre service ainsi que de subordonner la prestation d'un service  celle d'un autre service ou  l'achat d'un produit.


Un PC complet (disque dur + carte mre + RAM + ...) peut tre considr comme un seul et mme produit, mais un PC + un systme d'exploitation ne peut pas tre considr comme tel, puisque le systme d'exploitation est un service (on paye une licence d'utilisation) : c'est donc forcment deux lments distincts, c'est de la *vente lie*.

*Question 57099  l'Assemble Nationale :* subordination de vente, vente d'ordinateurs, rglementation.

* lire galement* : Le point sur le remboursement des logiciels imposs.

----------


## gmotw

Je soutiens la dmarche  100%. Moi aussi lorsque je suis passe au tout Linux, j'ai eu les mmes problmes puisque je voulais un ordi avec directement Linux install (et pas question de le monter moi-mme).
Dans les botes spcialises en vente d'ordi, on m'a sorti la rengaine du "achetez avec Windows et formatez-le vous-mme, comment a rembourser la licence?" et les vendeurs des magasins plus important n'ont  moiti ri au nez. 
J'ai fini par prendre un Dell.

Dj le peu de solutions pour un simple ordinateur, je ne veux mme pas imaginer pour quelque chose de moins commun.

----------


## millie

> _j'ai dj des licences !_
> Le pire, c'est que des licences "valides" de *Microsoft Windows*, j'en ai deux :
> - Microsoft Windows XP Pro SP2
> - Microsoft Windows Vista Business Edition
> 
> Toutes deux acquises gratuitement et lgalement grce  un partenariat entre l'cole o j'ai suivi mes tudes (ENSEEIHT) et Microsoft.


Les licences achets avec un ordinateur sont souvent des licences OEM. Donc les installations de Windows ne peuvent tre installs sur une autre machine lgalement.

De plus, les partenariats classiques avec les coles (style msdnaa) ne marchent que pendant que tu es  l'cole. Une fois sortie, tu n'as plus l'autorisation lgale d'utiliser les licences.



Hormis a, je te soutiens  100%

----------


## om

> De plus, les partenariats classiques avec les coles (style msdnaa) ne marchent que pendant que tu es  l'cole. Une fois sortie, tu n'as plus l'autorisation lgale d'utiliser les licences.





> Lorsque vous n'tes plus inscrit  aucun cours dispens par le dpartement abonn, vous ne pouvez plus vous procurer des logiciels MSDN Academic Alliance. Toutefois, vous pouvez continuer  utiliser les produits prcdemment installs sur votre ordinateur,  condition de vous conformer toujours aux instructions du programme MSDN Academic Alliance.


http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...n-etudiant.pdf

----------


## millie

> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...n-etudiant.pdf


Ah chouette. Alors a a chang ^^

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Je soutiens la dmarche moi aussi !!
Pour les PC fixes je monte toujours moi-mme mes PC car il s'avre que cela me revient bien moins cher (autour de 3 fois moins suivant le revendeur...)
mais on ne peut pas faire pareil pour les PC portables !!

----------


## cladsam

Dans tous les cas, je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait des lois interdisant la vente lie et que malgr cela on serait oblig d'acheter des trucs lis.
Certes le systme d'exploitation install par dfaut est indiqu  l'achat, pour autant, cela revient  prvenir  l'avance la personne du fait que l'on va l'arnaquer en passant volontairement et ouvertement outre la loi sur la vente lie.
Pour moi la seule logique dans tout cela serait une loi qui oblig systmatiquement le vendeur  indiquer 2 prix :
 - celui avec Windows 
 - celui sans le Windows
 - (plus un 3me mais il faut pas rver : celui avec Linux)
Bien entendu une telle loi devrait galement faire en sorte qu'il ne soit pas possible au constructeur d'indiquer une diffrence de prix entre le avec et le sans qui ne reflte pas le prix moyen de l'achat d'une licence OEM isole (qui est plus proche des 120/160  que des 20).
Bref je te soutiens  100% et je prcise pourtant qu' titre personnel je n'utilise que Windows ... la diffrence tant que j'ai fait le choix de l'acheter ... cela ne m'a pas t illgalement impos;

----------


## pmithrandir

petite anecdote : 
j'ai vu chez auchan le week end dernier que l'on pouvait obtenir le retrait de tout ou partie des logiciel sur simple demande aux vendeurs et qu'en fonctions du modle, on obtenais une ristourne.

Je n'ai pas creus, un samedi de fte je ne suis pas fou, mais j'ai trouv la dmarche plutt bienvenue.

----------


## gmotw

> petite anecdote : 
> j'ai vu chez auchan le week end dernier que l'on pouvait obtenir le retrait de tout ou partie des logiciel sur simple demande aux vendeurs et qu'en fonctions du modle, on obtenais une ristourne.
> 
> Je n'ai pas creus, un samedi de fte je ne suis pas fou, mais j'ai trouv la dmarche plutt bienvenue.


Mouais, a fait un peu le vendeur de voiture qui te vend une R5 avec toutes les options possibles et imaginables  20 000 euros et si tu veux pas de l'auto-radio, il te fait une ristourne de 10 euros. ::?:

----------


## Monstros Velu

> mais on ne peut pas faire pareil pour les PC portables !!


Si si ! J'ai mont mon portable. Une partie est intgre, mais on peut choisir parmi pas mal d'options, et choisir le reste du mtriel (mmoire, disque, processeur). Et j'ai achet un windows OEM pour aller avec ! 8o)

Cel tant, je soutiens tout  fait la dmarche, je ne voudrai pas qu'on me force  acheter un linux !  ::cfou::

----------


## Alvaten

Chacun son point de vue mais on tape toujours sur Microsoft mais la vente li est partout.

Pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas acheter un tlphone portable sans OS, c'est aussi fonctionnel qu'un pc sans OS.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sovitec

> Pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas acheter un tlphone portable sans OS, c'est aussi fonctionnel qu'un pc sans OS.


Pour un PC les constructeur se contente au mieux de rajouter leur logo  Windows et de rajouter 2/3 outils gnriques. Pour les tlphones portables quand ils n'utilisent pas un OS maison (iPhone) le degr de personnalisation et d'intgration est autrement plus lev. Il n'est pas possible de prendre l'OS d'un modle de tlphone et de l'installer sur un autre modle, alors qu'un Window gnrique s'installe sur n'importe quel PC. Les deux situations ne sont pas comparables (mais pourrait le devenir avec l'arrive des OS comme Androd, de mme qu'il est maintenant possible d'installer Linux, mais en gnral en perdant le contrle de certaines fonctionnalits, sur quelques tlphones).

----------


## Biosox

Cela dit, il existe bien un tlphone de qualit (ecran tactile, wifi, bluetooth, triband, gprs etc etc) avec un OS libre:
http://www.openmoko.com/
(pas que l'OS... je crois que le but est de faire du 100% libre... mais j'en sais pas bcp plus

aparemment, trolltech a meme ecrit un OS dja fonctionnel "cl en main" http://qtextended.org/modules/devices/ 
(je crois qu'il n'utilise cependant pas les focntionnalits de l'cran tactile...)

mais hlas: il revient aussi cher qu'un autre tlphone... enfin c'est un peu HS, mais c'tait l'occasion de donner ce petit lien a ceux qui en avaient jamais entendu parler  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

On tape sur Microsoft mais j'aimerai rajouter que la vente d'OS lie est aussi prsente chez Apple.

De plus, sans avoir besoin de rester au niveau du logiciel, je pourrai dire que n'importe quel constructeur de PC fait de la vente li  partir du moment ou il me vend telle ou telle marque de composant. Par exemple j'achte un ordi, dedans il y a un DD de la marque Western Digital or moi je prfre les DD Seagate, je pourrai tout aussi bien me plaindre de vente force en disant qu'aprs tout ils n'ont qu' m'ajouter le DD  la commande.

Non le rel problme au niveau de Windows, a n'est pas la vente li (aprs tout c'est normal qu'on ait un OS vendu avec l'ordi), le rel problme c'est le manque d'alternatives. C'est  dire que si je veux un PC constructeur sans Windows dessus, je peux me brosser.

----------


## om

> On tape sur Microsoft mais j'aimerai rajouter que la vente d'OS lie est aussi prsente chez Apple.


Tout  fait.

Par contre, selon certaines rumeurs (qui commencent  dater), il semble assez simple de se faire rembourser MacOS (sur simple demande), pour un montant de 129 si je me rappelle bien.  vrifier.




> De plus, sans avoir besoin de rester au niveau du logiciel, je pourrai dire que n'importe quel constructeur de PC fait de la vente li  partir du moment ou il me vend telle ou telle marque de composant. Par exemple j'achte un ordi, dedans il y a un DD de la marque Western Digital or moi je prfre les DD Seagate, je pourrai tout aussi bien me plaindre de vente force en disant qu'aprs tout ils n'ont qu' m'ajouter le DD  la commande.


Sauf que le matriel et le logiciel sont de nature diffrentes (produit/service).




> Non le rel problme au niveau de Windows, *a n'est pas la vente li* (aprs tout c'est normal qu'on ait un OS vendu avec l'ordi), le rel problme c'est le manque d'alternatives. C'est  dire que *si je veux un PC constructeur sans Windows dessus, je peux me brosser*.


Donc le problme concerne de la vente lie...




> aprs tout c'est normal qu'on ait un OS vendu avec l'ordi


Uniquement si on le dsire, il ne doit pas tre impos !

----------


## Alvaten

> Cela dit, il existe bien un tlphone de qualit (ecran tactile, wifi, bluetooth, triband, gprs etc etc) avec un OS libre:
> http://www.openmoko.com/
> (pas que l'OS... je crois que le but est de faire du 100% libre... mais j'en sais pas bcp plus


J'ai un ami qui en a un, effectivement il marche trs bien. Il a d'ailleur chang d'OS pour un distib linux adapte.

Dans l'absolu, je devrais pouvoire faire pareil avec tout les portables.

----------


## Barsy

trouv sur Wiki sur l'article http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vente_li%C3%A9e




> "larticle L. 122-1 du code de la consommation prohibe la vente lie de *deux produits ou services* ds lors quil nest pas possible de les acqurir sparment sur le mme lieu de vente. La jurisprudence a paralllement valid la pratique de la vente lie dun ordinateur et dun systme dexploitation prinstall, considrant que disposer dun appareil prt  lemploi tait un avantage pour le consommateur. Il nest donc pas utile de modifier cet article du code"


La loi s'applique bel et bien aux produits et aux services. Je pourrai donc trs bien me plaindre lorsque j'achte un PC  la FNAC ou chez Darty qu'on ne peut pas acqurir les composants sparment sur leur lieu de vente. D'autant plus que la deuxime partie de l'extrait que j'ai cit reconnait qu'il est ncessaire de lier un OS avec un ordi (tout comme il est ncessaire de lui lier un DD ou une carte mre).

J'en reviens donc  ce que je disais, "le problme c'est le manque d'alternative", je voulais parler ici du quasi-monopole de Microsoft sur les PC.

Il ne faut pas non plus se leurrer, quand les gens vont acheter un ordi, ils n'ont pas envie d'attendre je ne sais combien de temps que l'on y installe l'OS qu'ils auront choisit. Et de mme pour les constructeurs, il n'ont pas envie de devoir rembourser  chaque fois la main d'oeuvre d'installation parce que le client voudra un autre OS. Non, ce qu'il faudrait c'est de la mme manire que l'on trouve des ordis avec plusieurs marques de composant, on en trouve avec plusieurs marque d'OS.

----------


## Alvaten

> trouv sur Wiki sur l'article http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vente_li%C3%A9e
> Il ne faut pas non plus se leurrer, quand les gens vont acheter un ordi, ils n'ont pas envie d'attendre je ne sais combien de temps que l'on y installe l'OS qu'ils auront choisit. Et de mme pour les constructeurs, il n'ont pas envie de devoir rembourser  chaque fois la main d'oeuvre d'installation parce que le client voudra un autre OS. Non, ce qu'il faudrait c'est de la mme manire que l'on trouve des ordis avec plusieurs marques de composant, on en trouve avec plusieurs marque d'OS.


+1

C'est plus aux constructeurs de proposer des alternatives qu'a microsoft de faciliter le rembourssement.
Si un fabricant proposait la mme machine avec 3 OS il n'y aurrais plus ce genre de problme.

----------


## om

> La loi s'applique bel et bien aux produits et aux services. Je pourrai donc trs bien me plaindre lorsque j'achte un PC  la FNAC ou chez Darty qu'on ne peut pas acqurir les composants sparment sur leur lieu de vente. D'autant plus que la deuxime partie de l'extrait que j'ai cit reconnait qu'il est ncessaire de lier un OS avec un ordi (tout comme il est ncessaire de lui lier un DD ou une carte mre).


Mais un PC complet (disque dur + carte mre + RAM + ...) peut tre considr comme un seul produit.
Alors qu'un PC + un systme d'exploitation ne peut pas tre considr comme un seul produit, puisque le systme d'exploitation est un service (on paye une licence d'utilisation) : c'est donc forcment deux lments distincts.




> +1
> 
> C'est plus aux constructeurs de proposer des alternatives qu'a microsoft de faciliter le rembourssement.
> Si un fabricant proposait la mme machine avec 3 OS il n'y aurrais plus ce genre de problme.


Ce n'est jamais Microsoft qui rembourse, c'est le constructeur (Microsoft a quand mme vendu sa licence).

Le mieux serait d'avoir un ordi sans OS (comme c'tait le cas avant avec les PC fixes).

Aprs ceux qui veulent Windows, ils achtent un CD avec Windows OEM, une version spciale qui s'installe en *1 seul clic sans aucune configuration* (pour faire comme la version prinstalle). De plus ceci avantagerait le consommateur : il possderait le CD de la version OEM.

----------


## Alvaten

> Ce n'est jamais Microsoft qui rembourse, c'est le constructeur (Microsoft a quand mme vendu sa licence).


Ok je ne savais pas. J'avais lu un article o un client s'tait fait rembours par MS et non pas son constructeur.

----------


## Pouic

> On tape sur Microsoft mais j'aimerai rajouter que la vente d'OS lie est aussi prsente chez Apple.


Moui  ::): 
Mais,  ma connaissance, Microsoft n'est pas constructeur ;-)
Le cas d'Apple est donc un peu  part quand mme...

----------


## om

> Moui 
> Mais,  ma connaissance, Microsoft n'est pas constructeur ;-)
> Le cas d'Apple est donc un peu  part quand mme...


Rien en mentionne (et heureusement) que la vente lie est autorise si c'est la mme entreprise qui fournit les deux produits ou services lis.

----------


## Alvaten

> Moui 
> Mais,  ma connaissance, Microsoft n'est pas constructeur ;-)
> Le cas d'Apple est donc un peu  part quand mme...


Non car la vente li n'est pas un problme de mme fabricant ou non

----------


## Barsy

Le cas d'Apple est exactement le mme que celui de Microsoft. D'autant plus que celui fabrique (depuis peu) lui aussi des PC, donc compatible avec tous les OS du march. Aprs tout, si Acer ou Asus ou Packard Bell... nous vendait un systme d'exploitation dvelopp par leurs soins avec leurs machine, a resterai quand mme de la vente lie.

----------


## zodd

sauf qu'en gnral, les gens qui achtent un mac le font pour l'os..  ::aie::  comme pour la plupart des produit apple.. c'est l'ergonomie gnrale qui sduit..

----------


## om

> sauf qu'en gnral, les gens qui achtent un mac le font pour l'os..  comme pour la plupart des produit apple.. c'est l'ergonomie gnrale qui sduit..


Aprs chacun fait comme il veut, celui qui veut l'OS il prend l'OS, celui qui ne le veut pas il ne le prend pas. Mais la loi dit qu'il doit avoir le choix, le systme ne peut lui tre impos.

----------


## gmotw

D'un ct, a marche avec deux OS de mme marque, non?
Par exemple, on veut Vista, hors sur l'ordinateur de ses rves, il ne propose que XP. Du coup on est forc d'acheter la licence XP en mme temps que l'ordi, puis la licence Vista par dessus.
Un mac avec la version X de l'OS et on veut la version Y, c'est le mme problme.

----------


## om

> D'un ct, a marche avec deux OS de mme marque, non?


Oui, aussi.
Et mme avec deux OS de mme marque et de mme version  ::): 

Par exemple, quelqu'un a dj un Windows Vista valide, quand il achte un nouvel ordi on lui impose de payer une nouvelle licence de Windows Vista (OEM).

----------


## Barsy

> sauf qu'en gnral, les gens qui achtent un mac le font pour l'os..  comme pour la plupart des produit apple.. c'est l'ergonomie gnrale qui sduit..


Tant que Apple refusera de commercialiser son OS sur d'autres machines que les siennes, Microsoft aura de trs beaux jours devant lui.

Car si on regarde bien, le seul concurrent qui peut faire front  Windows c'est MacOS. Les distributions Linux sont quasiment toute gratuites et n'appartiennent pas  une entreprise. Personne n'irait investir des sous pour leurs diffusions.

Enfin, sans doute un jour Apple commercialisera son OS indpendamment de ses ordinateurs.

PS : D'ailleurs le cas d'Apple pourrait tre comparable  de la vente lie dans les deux sens. Puisque quand j'achte un Macintosh je suis forc d'acheter MacOS mais de mme, inversement, si je veux acheter MacOS je suis oblig d'acheter un Macintosh.

----------


## millie

> MacOS mais de mme, inversement, si je veux acheter MacOS je suis oblig d'acheter un Macintosh.


Tu peux acheter MacOS sans acheter de Mac. Juste que tu ne pourras pas l'utiliser sans mac ^^

Mais bon, c'est comme acheter Word sans avoir de PC...

----------


## BainE

> Tu peux acheter MacOS sans acheter de Mac. Juste que tu ne pourras pas l'utiliser sans mac ^^


meme avec une machine virtuelle ?

----------


## millie

> meme avec une machine virtuelle ?


Lgalement non. Sauf dans une machine virtuelle qui est dj sur un mac...

----------


## Mat.M

> De plus, sans avoir besoin de rester au niveau du logiciel, je pourrai dire que n'importe quel constructeur de PC fait de la vente li  partir du moment ou il me vend telle ou telle marque de composant..


+1 entirement d'accord




> *Remboursement du systme d'exploitation : ma procdure racketiciel*


Oui je suis d'accord c'est une forme de racketiciel mais je trouve que c'est essayer de gagner 4 sous pour pas grand chose.
Quand les impots locaux de ta commune augmentent entames-tu une procdure aussi ? 
Ou bien quand l'Etat ne baisse pas la taxe sur les carburants ( la TIPP flottante ) fais-tu une procdure galement ?
Je dvie du sujet principal mais je trouve que c'est perdre son temps pour pas grand chose.
Imaginons que tu habites Paris tu as achet ta machine chez le Corsair de l'Informatique dans le 12ime..donc tu vas y aller le samedi en mtro pour essayer de te faire rembourser aprs tu vas arriver au magasin va y avoir la foule c'est tout juste si tu vas pouvoir parler  un vendeur re mtro ou il ya aura la cohue donc si j'admets que Windows OEM c'est vendu 50 euros eh bien tu auras perdu une bonne journe de samedi pour essayer de grapiller 50 euros

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Car si on regarde bien, le seul concurrent qui peut faire front  Windows c'est MacOS. Les distributions Linux sont quasiment toute gratuites et n'appartiennent pas  une entreprise. Personne n'irait investir des sous pour leurs diffusions.


Je ne vois pas en quoi la gratuit est un dsavantage, ni mme la non-appartenance  une entreprise.
Les philosophies de l'OS de MS et des distributions Gnu/Linux sont totalement diffrentes.
Pour faire trs simple, Microsoft est une entreprise qui vend un service  des utilisateurs.
La plupart des distributions Gnu/Linux sont dveloppes par des utilisateurs pour les utilisateurs. On ne vend pas, on partage.

Et on trouve d'importantes entreprises (RedHat, Novell) qui promeuvent les distributions. Comme quoi, c'est bien qu'elles croient que le Libre  un avenir.

----------


## om

> Oui je suis d'accord c'est une forme de racketiciel mais je trouve que c'est essayer de gagner 4 sous pour pas grand chose.


Ce n'est pas principalement pour l'argent, c'est pour le principe. a fait 3 fois que je paye des licences pour rien, alors que j'en ai dj que je n'utilise mme pas. C'est lamentable d'aller en justice pour 100 je suis d'accord avec toi, mais si personne ne fait rien, la situation ne changera pas...




> Quand les impots locaux de ta commune augmentent entames-tu une procdure aussi ? 
> Ou bien quand l'Etat ne baisse pas la taxe sur les carburants ( la TIPP flottante ) fais-tu une procdure galement ?


Quel rapport? Ce n'est pas du tout comparable, dans le cas des racketiciels c'est payer un truc impos de manire illgale  une entreprise prive.




> Imaginons que tu habites Paris tu as achet ta machine chez le Corsair de l'Informatique dans le 12ime..donc tu vas y aller le samedi en mtro pour essayer de te faire rembourser aprs tu vas arriver au magasin va y avoir la foule c'est tout juste si tu vas pouvoir parler  un vendeur re mtro ou il ya aura la cohue donc si j'admets que Windows OEM c'est vendu 50 euros eh bien tu auras perdu une bonne journe de samedi pour essayer de grapiller 50 euros


Si tu veux tout savoir, j'habite prs de Paris (92), et j'ai achet l'EeeBox  la Fnac de Chtelet (c'est sur ma route en rentrant du travail). Et le remboursement se fait directement avec le constructeur, donc pas besoin de se dplacer (sauf si le constructeur refuse de me faire une offre correcte, au final il faudra aller voir un conciliateur puis ventuellement aller au tribunal de proximit).

----------


## l@rry

si tu veux un pc sans OS tu n'as qu' aller chez un assembleur et pas  la Fnac

c'est quoi cette faon de tuer le petit commerce !

----------


## cladsam

Je crois que la dmarche consiste  faire respecter ses droits et non pas  tuer les petits commerces, l'intention me parait dj un peu plus louable ... non ?

----------


## Barsy

> Tu peux acheter MacOS sans acheter de Mac. Juste que tu ne pourras pas l'utiliser sans mac ^^
> 
> Mais bon, c'est comme acheter Word sans avoir de PC...


Enfin, il y a bien une forme de vente lie entre MacOS et Macintosh.

Sinon, il existe bel et bien une version de Microsoft Office pour Mac. D'ailleurs  la base Word et Excel avaient tous les deux t dvelopps pour Mac.

J'aimerai aussi rajouter qu'il ne faut pas confondre Machine et Logiciel. Si MacOS est le concurrent de Windows, Macintosh lui est le concurrent des machines Acer, Packard Bell, Dell, Asus... un Mac n'est rien de plus qu'un PC de la marque Apple.

*@Mat.M :*
om a raison. Mme si la somme n'est pas grosse, a n'est pas normal qu'elle nous soit impose. Et a n'est pas parce qu'il existe d'autres injustices ailleurs qu'il faut laisser tomber. D'autant plus que 50 par ordinateur vendu a fait une belle somme au final.




> Je ne vois pas en quoi la gratuit est un dsavantage, ni mme la non-appartenance  une entreprise.
> Les philosophies de l'OS de MS et des distributions Gnu/Linux sont totalement diffrentes.
> Pour faire trs simple, Microsoft est une entreprise qui vend un service  des utilisateurs.
> La plupart des distributions Gnu/Linux sont dveloppes par des utilisateurs pour les utilisateurs. On ne vend pas, on partage.
> 
> Et on trouve d'importantes entreprises (RedHat, Novell) qui promeuvent les distributions. Comme quoi, c'est bien qu'elles croient que le Libre  un avenir.


Je ne dis pas le contraire. Le problme c'est que le monde du libre aura toujours du mal  sortir du cercle des informaticiens. Mme s'il existe quelques entreprises qui arrivent  faire leur beurre sur ces produits, peu de sommes sont investit au final pour toucher le grand public. Or c'est bien de a qu'il s'agit. Le problme de la vente lie touche le monde des particuliers.

----------


## BainE

> si tu veux un pc sans OS tu n'as qu' aller chez un assembleur et pas  la Fnac
> 
> c'est quoi cette faon de tuer le petit commerce !


oui mais c'est long et chiant, et t en as pour bien plus cher.

----------


## l@rry

> oui mais c'est long et chiant, et t en as pour bien plus cher.


long et chiant ????? 
bien plus cher ?????

tu vis sur mars ?

----------


## Pouic

> long et chiant ????? 
> bien plus cher ?????
> 
> tu vis sur mars ?


+1
Construire sois-mme divise en gnral presque par 2 le prix de revient...

----------


## Lyche

Les PC Dell et autres marques pr-fabriqus ne sont pas non plus adapts  des professionnels du dveloppement.. ce sont quand mme des PC standardiss bureautique. Je suis tout  fait d'accord sur le principe que la vente lie ne soit pas acceptable, mais en tant que professionnel de l'informatique, mon pc personnel, je ne le prendrais surement pas chez eux.

----------


## Barsy

> si tu veux un pc sans OS tu n'as qu' aller chez un assembleur et pas  la Fnac
> 
> c'est quoi cette faon de tuer le petit commerce !


Je crois qu'on oublie le fond du problme. Les gens concernes par la vente lie ne sont pas tous des informaticiens chevronns. On parle l d'un problme qui touche le grand public. Or je sais trs bien que peu de monde sait monter un ordinateur. Pour ma part, j'ai mont le mien et la raction de mes proches est du genre "Oh ! tu sais monter un ordi, tu ne veux pas monter le notre, on compte en acheter un..." (dans le mot "monter" il y a : choisir les pices en fonction du budget, assembler, installer l'OS et les programmes adquats) J'ai pas que a  foutre.

D'autre part, je ne pense pas que cela ait un quelconque rapport avec le "petit commerce" tant donn que la plupart des composants sont achets sur materiel.net, topachat ou ldlc... Et pour rpondre  BainE, quand c'est le sien que l'on monte, ce n'est ni long ni chiant, c'est mme trs interessant et niveau prix c'est clairement une affaire.

----------


## om

Je dmarre une seconde procdure en parallle, j'ai dit le premier post.

----------


## l@rry

oui, je comprends tout  fait la demarche de remboursement, le principe d'opposition  la vente lie, blablabla...
mais je la trouve abuse dans le sens o si un magasin ne propose pas un produit qui convient au client (dans ce cas un PC sans OS), et bien le client n'a qu' allez dans un magasin qui propose un pc  la carte, chez un assembleur, quoi ! or la fnac ne sont pas des artisans mais des commerciaux.
et n'allez pas pinailler pour 20 et aprs se plaindre parce que on a la flemme de choisir ses pices et de les monter soi-mme !

aprs je comprend que le grand public va acheter la plupart du temps dans les grands magasins car c'est moins cher que chez un assembleur et que pour aller sur le net et transfrer ses photos a suffit amplement.

mais dans le cas de notre topic, le client est quand mme assez cal en informatique pour tourner sous linux, donc c'est vraiment faire ch... pour pas grand chose, alors que le choix existe.

voil

----------


## cladsam

> oui, je comprends tout  fait la demarche de remboursement, le principe d'opposition  la vente lie, blablabla...
> mais je la trouve abuse dans le sens o si un magasin ne propose pas un produit qui convient au client (dans ce cas un PC sans OS), et bien le client n'a qu' allez dans un magasin qui propose un pc  la carte, chez un assembleur, quoi ! or la fnac ne sont pas des artisans mais des commerciaux.
> et n'allez pas pinailler pour 20 et aprs se plaindre parce que on a la flemme de choisir ses pices et de les monter soi-mme !
> 
> aprs je comprend que le grand public va acheter la plupart du temps dans les grands magasins car c'est moins cher que chez un assembleur et que pour aller sur le net et transfrer ses photos a suffit amplement.
> 
> mais dans le cas de notre topic, le client est quand mme assez cal en informatique pour tourner sous linux, donc c'est vraiment faire ch... pour pas grand chose, alors que le choix existe.
> 
> voil


Non ce n'est pas se faire chier pour pas grand chose, dire que sa dmarche consiste  se faire chier pour pas grand chose car lui il a le choix c'est comme dire qu'il m'est inutile de participer aux collectes de la banque alimentaire parce que j'ai largement de quoi me payer  manger ... 
C'est dans l'intrt de tous les consommateurs d'avoir le choix partout y compris en grand surface et c'est au gens qui ont la connaissance de ce que l'offre devrait tre de faire les dmarches pour permettre  ceux qui ne l'ont d'arriver un jour chez un grand distributeur et de s'apercevoir qu'il peuvent acheter le mme ordi pour moins cher ...

----------


## BainE

C'est le principe, et pis a force, ptit vol par ci + ptit vol par la, ca fait cher en vaseline a la fin de l anne.

----------


## om

lire galement : Le point sur le remboursement des logiciels imposs.

----------


## l@rry

> C'est dans l'intrt de tous les consommateurs d'avoir le choix partout y compris en grand surface et c'est au gens qui ont la connaissance de ce que l'offre devrait tre de faire les dmarches pour permettre  ceux qui ne l'ont d'arriver un jour chez un grand distributeur et de s'apercevoir qu'il peuvent acheter le mme ordi pour moins cher ...


je suis tout  fait d'accord.
mais les grandes surfaces ne passent que par les grands constructeurs, qui imposent l'OS.
or elles ont des moyens d'achat et de publicit  des annes-lumires de ceux des petits magasins, mais elles ne font qu'acheter et revendre.
leur tarifs attirent le grand public, c'est sr, mais pour un produit bien dfini, pas  la carte, et o les clients doivent se dbrouiller tou seuls.
alors que les assembleurs fournissent un service, le montage selon les besoins du client, et pas spcialement pour plus cher, avec souvent l'installation  domicile offerte, c'est l o la diffrence est faite.
et comme les boutiques ne peuvent pas, financirement, se permettre de mettre une affiche 4x3m  chaque carrefour d'une ville, les gens ne sont pas, ou peu informs de l'existence de ce choix de produit et de services.

----------


## sovitec

> ...
> mais je la trouve abuse dans le sens o si un magasin ne propose pas un produit qui convient au client (dans ce cas un PC sans OS), et bien le client n'a qu' allez dans un magasin qui propose un pc  la carte, chez un assembleur, quoi ! or la fnac ne sont pas des artisans mais des commerciaux.
> et n'allez pas pinailler pour 20 et aprs se plaindre parce que on a la flemme de choisir ses pices et de les monter soi-mme !


La plupart des actions de demande de remboursement se font pour des portables ! Pas moyen d'aller voir un assembleur pour a.

----------


## gmotw

l@rry, je sens bien que tu as la troll attitude donc quelques prcisions:
De un, il n'y a pas que les grandes surfaces dans la vie. Et mme dans les petites boutiques, on m'a dit de me dmerder.
De deux, il y a d'autres villes que Paris en France, on ne fait pas tous deux heures de route pour aller au boulot.
De trois, bonne chance pour monter toi-mme ta Eee Box pour y mettre l'OS de tes rves (puisqu' la base, c'est de a qu'on parlait).
De quatre, mme si c'est une petite somme, je ne vois pas pourquoi on nous forcerai  payer pour quelque chose qu'on ne veut pas (c'est la crise mon bon monsieur).

----------


## Barsy

> mais dans le cas de notre topic, le client est quand mme assez cal en informatique pour tourner sous linux, donc c'est vraiment faire ch... pour pas grand chose, alors que le choix existe.


Mais qui te parle de Linux ? Ca pourrait tout aussi bien tre l'envie d'installer un XP  la place d'un Vista ou encore de ne pas avoir  repayer une licence si on possde une version d'un OS chez soit.

----------


## Monstros Velu

> La plupart des actions de demande de remboursement se font pour des portables ! Pas moyen d'aller voir un assembleur pour a.


Bien sur que si...

----------


## om

Au passage, voici le vrai prix des licences OEM :
http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic...91122#p2291122

En particulier :


```

```

----------


## l@rry

> l@rry, je sens bien que tu as la troll attitude donc quelques prcisions:


allez, lchons nous




> De un, il n'y a pas que les grandes surfaces dans la vie. Et mme dans les petites boutiques, on m'a dit de me dmerder.


 :8O:  je bosse dans une boutique et si un client le demande on lui monte un PC sans OS !




> De deux, il y a d'autres villes que Paris en France, on ne fait pas tous deux heures de route pour aller au boulot.


je ne dis pas le contraire, j'habite dans la Bresse.




> De trois, bonne chance pour monter toi-mme ta Eee Box pour y mettre l'OS de tes rves (puisqu' la base, c'est de a qu'on parlait).


c'est vrai que vu la taille de la machine, si quelque chose pete dedans, t'en a pas pour 50 de reparation, mais tu as le droit de t'en racheter un 250.




> De quatre, mme si c'est une petite somme, je ne vois pas pourquoi on nous forcerai  payer pour quelque chose qu'on ne veut pas (c'est la crise mon bon monsieur).


l, je suis bien d'accord, mais le choix existe bel et bien, il suffit au consommateur de s'informer. il y a assez de moyens maintenant pour a.

----------


## gmotw

> allez, lchons nous


Pas de trop haut, a peut faire mal.  ::aie:: 



> je bosse dans une boutique et si un client le demande on lui monte un PC sans OS !


Et vous avez beaucoup de monsieur et madame Michu qui viennent vous voir ou plutt des gens qui s'y connaissent dj un peu en informatique? Et sur des ordis tout fait, vous acceptez d'installer un autre OS que celui dj install ou vous ne vendez que en pice.



> je ne dis pas le contraire, j'habite dans la Bresse.


C'est environ  8h30 en voiture de chez moi!  ::mrgreen:: 



> c'est vrai que vu la taille de la machine, si quelque chose pete dedans, t'en a pas pour 50 de reparation, mais tu as le droit de t'en racheter un 250.


En racheter un avec encore une autre licence que tu ne vas pas utiliser?



> l, je suis bien d'accord, mais le choix existe bel et bien, il suffit au consommateur de s'informer. il y a assez de moyens maintenant pour a.


Malheureusement, pour monsieur et madame Michu, c'est faux. Ils ne sont pas du tout informs.


_Dites non au dcoupage en morceau des messages!_

PS: Par contre, tu peux mettre des majuscules  tes phrases? Les gnes que j'ai hrit de ma mre ne sont pas du tout contents.

----------


## Monstros Velu

Entre 


> Ils ne sont pas du tout informs


 et 



> Ils ne sont pas du tout informs.


 je remarque un passage de la forme active  la forme passive. Or, un achat, c'est une action : Quand on achte quelque chose, on s'informe. Que ce soit une voiture, une maison ou un ordinateur. Ceux qui ne font pas l'effort de s'informer quand ils dpensent de l'argent ne doivent s'en prendre qu' eux-mme.

Aprs, effectivement, la solution de facilit, c'est de prendre un PC dj mont : Plus cher, ne correspond pas toujours au besoin : J'ai dit "solution de facilit". Quand on choisit la solution de facilit, on assume.

Mais effectivement, le problme, c'est qu'en dehors de la solution de facilit, on est un peu limit. Cel tant, quand j'entend qu'on ne peut pas monter son portable, c'est que certains ont dj choisi la solution de facilit ;o)

----------


## l@rry

> Et vous avez beaucoup de monsieur et madame Michu qui viennent vous voir ou plutt des gens qui s'y connaissent dj un peu en informatique? Et sur des ordis tout fait, vous acceptez d'installer un autre OS que celui dj install ou vous ne vendez que en pice.


C'est vrai que la plupart de nos client savent au moins envoyer un mail et scanner une photo, mais a reste l.
Pour nos PC, on installe toujours XP home ou pro, on ne fait pas de PC de constructeur, hormis les portables, mais c'est un autre dbat.




> En racheter un avec encore une autre licence que tu ne vas pas utiliser?


Je suis d'accord sur ce point. Je n'ai rien contre la procdure et je suis contre la vente force !!!
ce que je dis, c'est que comme notre ami  l'air de s'y connatre un peu en informatique, qui connat l'existence des assembleurs, pourquoi va t il acheter un produit dont il sait pertinnement qu'il va repayer une licence, alors qu'il peut avoir dans une petite boutique un produit peut etre plus cher, moins compact, mais bien plus puissant et d'une bien meilleure fiabilit que leur box.




> Malheureusement, pour monsieur et madame Michu, c'est faux. Ils ne sont pas du tout informs.


C'est surtout que les Michu, ils se fiche de savoir s'ils sont sous windows ou linux, tant qu'ils peuvent aller sur internet et jouer.
Donc quand ils voient une pub "PC complet  499", ils se jettent dessus, ils ne cherchent pas  savoir si dans 1 an ou 2, le disque dur va cramer.
sur des prix comme a, une boutique ne peut pas s'aligner, mais c'est pas le mme produit.




> _Dites non au dcoupage en morceau des messages!_


Moi je dis OUI !!!!




> PS: Par contre, tu peux mettre des majuscules  tes phrases? Les gnes que j'ai hrit de ma mre ne sont pas du tout contents.


Dsol, je tcherais de m'appliquer. Je me force dj  mettre les accents et la ponctuation, c'est dj pas mal, mme si j'cris comme je parle.

----------


## gmotw

> Entre  et 
>  je remarque un passage de la forme active  la forme passive. Or, un achat, c'est une action : Quand on achte quelque chose, on s'informe. Que ce soit une voiture, une maison ou un ordinateur. Ceux qui ne font pas l'effort de s'informer quand ils dpensent de l'argent ne doivent s'en prendre qu' eux-mme.
> 
> Aprs, effectivement, la solution de facilit, c'est de prendre un PC dj mont : Plus cher, ne correspond pas toujours au besoin : J'ai dit "solution de facilit". Quand on choisit la solution de facilit, on assume.
> 
> Mais effectivement, le problme, c'est qu'en dehors de la solution de facilit, on est un peu limit. Cel tant, quand j'entend qu'on ne peut pas monter son portable, c'est que certains ont dj choisi la solution de facilit ;o)


Oui, effectivement. C'tait pas dans le sens "ils en ont rien  foutre", mais plutt dans le sens "ils ont beau essay, c'est du charabia donc ils coutent le vendeur".
C'est un peu diffrent pour une voiture (si tu vas chez Citron, tu sais que tu ne vas pas y acheter une Mercedes). Et pour une maison, tu n'apprends pas par coeur le guide du bon lectricien.

----------


## haltabush

Bon, je ne l'ai pas encore fait, mais mieux vaut tard que jamais : MERCI rom!
J'ai moi aussi achet un portable, avec Vista dessus (samsung R510), je ne voulais pas non plus de license Vista (il tourne sous ubuntu l ). Je n'ai pas eu le courage de m'embarquer dans une telle procdure (d'autant que je quittais la France peu de temps aprs), du coup j'ai valid les CLUF et j'ai install un dual boot... qui ne me sert qu' perdre 3s au dmarrage, le temps d'appuyer sur entrer.
J'ai donc perdu prs de 100 dans l'histoire, comme tant d'entre nous!

On peut me dire que j'ai le choix, c'est vrai, masi  l'poque j'avais regard les diffrents portables livrs avec Linux nativement : c'est tout simplement une arnaque effroyable. A l'poque, j'avais remarqu qu' matriel quivalent, on va le payer soit plus cher, soit autant (en gnral plus...) que l'quivalent Windows. 
Enfin pour le prochain portable, je m'y mets aussi. Le consomateur vaincra!

----------


## dapounet

Bonjour,




> Au passage, voici le vrai prix des licences OEM :
> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic...91122#p2291122
> 
> En particulier :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


Tu ne t'attends pas  ce que le constructeur rembourse ta licence ce prix-l, quand mme ?

----------


## om

> Tu ne t'attends pas  ce que le constructeur rembourse ta licence ce prix-l, quand mme ?


Si, bien sr, ce sont ces prix qui ont t pris en compte et rembourss lors des jugements prcdents.

----------


## om

J'ai mis  jour le premier post. Aujourd'hui j'ai reu une lettre recommande avec accus de rception d'Asus, qui me confirment que le montant rembours serait de 10, car ils ne peuvent pas me rembourser plus que le prix qu'ils la payent  Microsoft. Prochaine tape : tribunal.

J'ai galement envoy la lettre recommande avec accus de rception  Acer.

----------


## Pouic

> J'ai mis  jour le premier post. Aujourd'hui j'ai reu une lettre recommande avec accus de rception d'Asus, qui me confirment que le montant rembours serait de 10, car ils ne peuvent pas me rembourser plus que le prix qu'ils la payent  Microsoft. Prochaine tape : tribunal.
> 
> J'ai galement envoy la lettre recommande avec accus de rception  Acer.


Mouais. Je suis contre la vente lie aussi, mais en mme temps, tu peux pas leur demander de te rembourser plus que ce qu'ils payent. S'ils payent 10 euros la licence, qu'ils te remboursent 10 euros, je ne vois pas le problme. Aller au tribunal pour leur tirer plus, c'est pas un peu "too much" ?

J'exagres volontiers, mais tu ne veux pas quand mme pas qu'ils te donnent ta machine gratos sous prtexte qu'ils font de la vente lie ?

----------


## gmotw

> Mouais. Je suis contre la vente lie aussi, mais en mme temps, tu peux pas leur demander de te rembourser plus que ce qu'ils payent. S'ils payent 10 euros la licence, qu'ils te remboursent 10 euros, je ne vois pas le problme. Aller au tribunal pour leur tirer plus, c'est pas un peu "too much" ?
> 
> J'exagres volontiers, mais tu ne veux pas quand mme pas qu'ils te donnent ta machine gratos sous prtexte qu'ils font de la vente lie ?


-> S'il peut leur faire racler plus,
-> Si a peut les dcourager de faire de la vente lie, (imagine si tout le monde le faisait)
pourquoi il se priverait?

----------


## BainE

Ah ben j espere qu on peux se faire rembourser au prix qu'ils revendent cette licence et pas au prix ou ils l achetent !
Au final, leur prix d achat on s'en br****.

----------


## gmotw

Sur le coup, a me fait penser  un grossiste.

_Quoi la pomme est pas mre? Bon, je te la rembourse. Je l'ai pay 1 euro donc tiens, voil ton euro. Comment a je te l'ai vendu 5 euros? Mais moi je l'ai pay 1 euro donc je vais pas cracher plus._

----------


## BainE

> Sur le coup, a me fait penser  un grossiste.
> 
> _Quoi la pomme est pas mre? Bon, je te la rembourse. Je l'ai pay 1 euro donc tiens, voil ton euro. Comment a je te l'ai vendu 5 euros? Mais moi je l'ai pay 1 euro donc je vais pas cracher plus._


nikel, 4 euros de bnef, plus l opportunit de la vendre une seconde fois, c'est pas beau le commerce  ::D:

----------


## Pouic

En mme temps, personne ne sait  quel prix la licence est vendue lors de la vente lie.
L'exemple du grossiste est mal choisit : tu sais que tu l'as paye 5 euros ta pomme, et du coup, oui, tu peux rclamer 5 euros (au lieu d'un euro).

Et de plus, tu veux pas aussi te faire rembourser la diffrence sur les composants ? Parce qu'ils te vendent sans doute pas le matos au prix de revient... Maintenant, c'est vrai qu'une entreprise, c'est pas fait pour faire du bnfice, tout le monde sait a  ::):

----------


## alexrtz

> -> S'il peut leur faire racler plus


Belle mentalit  ::?: 




> Sur le coup, a me fait penser  un grossiste.
> 
> _Quoi la pomme est pas mre? Bon, je te la rembourse. Je l'ai pay 1 euro donc tiens, voil ton euro. Comment a je te l'ai vendu 5 euros? Mais moi je l'ai pay 1 euro donc je vais pas cracher plus._


Ouais, ou comment faire une comparaison compltement  ct de la plaque...

Le prix d'une licence vendue seule n'a rien  voir avec le prix d'une licence en vente lie.
Si le constructeur achte sa licence X, qu'il rpercute Y dans le prix de la machine et que la licence cote, sparment, Z (avec Z > Y > X), c'est Y qu'il faut rembourser, ni Z ni X...

_Quoi la pomme est pas mre? Bon, je te la rembourse. Je l'ai pay 1 euro et je te l'ai vendue 3 en gros, sachant qu'elle cote 5  l'unit.
Comment a tu veux que je te la rembourse 5 ???_

----------


## Mdinoc

Pour moi, le constructeur devrait _au moins_ rembourser le prix qu'il vend au distributeur, *et le distributeur devrait rembourser le reste*.

Ou bien, en chane: Le distibuteur rembourse le client le prix commercial de la license, puis se fait rembourser par le constructeur, etc. Si on pouvait rendre obligatoire a (plutt ou faire respecter l'obligation existante  ::roll:: ), peut-tre qu'ils se fatigueraient de gaspiller notre temps et le leur, pour proposer directement des PCs sans OS en plus de ceux qui en ont...

----------


## millie

> En mme temps, personne ne sait  quel prix la licence est vendue lors de la vente lie.


+1. Dj rien ne prouve qu'il a bien t achet 10  Microsoft et rien ne dit qu'ils ne font pas de marge l dessus lorsqu'il le lie  la machine.

Si la machine  + OS cote 450, si l'OS leur cote 10, l'hard + marge sur le hard leur cote 400 et s'ils prennent 40 de marge sur l'OS. Il devrait au moins rembourser 50, mais si on n'entame pas de procdure, ils peuvent trs bien te dire que le hard + marge sur le hard cote 440 et l'OS 10...

Mais si on doit perdre des heures dans une procdure, c'est clair qu'il ne faut pas se gner  demander le prix public... Alors que si on pouvait se faire rembourser automatiquement l'OS + la marge qu'ils se font dessus (mme si c'est pas le prix public), a serait dj mieux... (mais bon, comment connatre la vrai marge qu'ils font...)

----------


## gmotw

> Belle mentalit 
> 
> 
> Ouais, ou comment faire une comparaison compltement  ct de la plaque...
> 
> Le prix d'une licence vendue seule n'a rien  voir avec le prix d'une licence en vente lie.
> Si le constructeur achte sa licence X, qu'il rpercute Y dans le prix de la machine et que la licence cote, sparment, Z (avec Z > Y > X), c'est Y qu'il faut rembourser, ni Z ni X...
> 
> _Quoi la pomme est pas mre? Bon, je te la rembourse. Je l'ai pay 1 euro et je te l'ai vendue 3 en gros, sachant qu'elle cote 5  l'unit.
> Comment a tu veux que je te la rembourse 5 ???_


Ouais! Des soussous! Des soussous rien que pour nous!  ::aie:: 
Belle mentalit  ::?: , moi je voyais plutt a comme un moyen de dcourager la vente lie.

Pour l'exemple, je me doutais bien que a ne marchait pas comme a (j'ai jamais dit le contraire non plus). Mais selon le tien, il devrait quand mme donner 3 euros au lieu de n'en donner qu'un seul. ::):

----------


## Monstros Velu

Ils devraient vendre les PC au mme prix, mais sans OS. Ils feraient plus de benef !  ::yaisse1::

----------


## Lyche

> Ils devraient vendre les PC au mme prix, mais sans OS. Ils feraient plus de benef !


ne leur donne pas de mauvaises ides !

----------


## om

Suite  une rponse de la DGCCRF, j'ai dit la fin du post #2 pour exposer de manire plus dveloppe pourquoi la vente lie n'est pas dans l'intrt du consommateur.

----------


## Cheps

Le mieux c'est d'acheter ton PC (portable ou non) chez un spcialiste, pas en grande surface. Tu choisis tes composants, aucun OS, et si tu sais pas comment le monter il le fait pour toi (moyennant un petit quelque chose). Au final tu auras un PC de qualit avec un rapport qualit/prix nettement suprieur. Enfin ici en Suisse c'est le bon plan, je sais pas si en France vous avez uniquement les grandes surfaces / vente en ligne.

Concernant le dbat de la vente lie, si comme tu l'as dis c'est moins de 2% d'utilisateurs Linux sur PC (donc plus de 98% sur Windows), je vois pas les magasins doubler ou tripler leur gamme d'ordinateurs pour moins de 2% de consommateurs: si ils vendent 15 PC diffrents avec Windows, il faudra vendre 15 autres modles sans OS, et peut-tre encore 15 avec Linux (et quelle distrib?). Ils vont pas non plus vendre que des PC sans OS, parce que a dplaira  plus de 98% des acheteurs, qui vont aller voir ailleurs. Parce que mme si l'ordinateur cote 50 de moins (sans licence), ils prfrent avoir une solution clef en main. Surtout que la plupart n'auront pas de license, ou ils auront une vieille version qu'ils voudront upgrader.

----------


## Monstros Velu

Il y a aussi ceux qui veulent windows, mais pas la version propose et sans s'embter  faire un upgrade de version.

----------


## sovitec

> Bien sur que si...


Ce serait sympa de donner des liens vers des endroits ou on peut trouver a avec un vrai choix, et pas pour le double du prix du PC de marque quivalent.

----------


## gmotw

> Concernant le dbat de la vente lie, si comme tu l'as dis c'est moins de 2% d'utilisateurs Linux sur PC (donc plus de 98% sur Windows), je vois pas les magasins doubler ou tripler leur gamme d'ordinateurs pour moins de 2% de consommateurs: si ils vendent 15 PC diffrents avec Windows, il faudra vendre 15 autres modles sans OS, et peut-tre encore 15 avec Linux (et quelle distrib?). Ils vont pas non plus vendre que des PC sans OS, parce que a dplaira  plus de 98% des acheteurs, qui vont aller voir ailleurs. Parce que mme si l'ordinateur cote 50 de moins (sans licence), ils prfrent avoir une solution clef en main. Surtout que la plupart n'auront pas de license, ou ils auront une vieille version qu'ils voudront upgrader.


Cela implique que tous ceux qui utilisent Windows ont choisi de leur propre volont Windows et savent qu'il y a une alternative. Hors a n'est pas le cas.

Et si lors de la vente on leur disait: "On propose Windows Vista ou Ubuntu sur ce pc. Windows est... *dmonstration* Ubuntu est...*dmonstration* La version Ubuntu cote moins cher car vous ne payez pas de licence. Qu'est-ce que vous choisissez, cher client?" Dans ce cas, tu crois vraiment qu'on aurait toujours 98% d'utilisateurs Windows?

----------


## Mdinoc

Y aura-t-il de la lecture de mp3 dans la dmonstration? [/troll]

----------


## Deadpool

> Y aura-t-il de la lecture de mp3 dans la dmonstration? [/troll]


S'il y en a, quel est le problme?

Sous Ubuntu tu peux lire les mp3 hein.

----------


## Mdinoc

Ah, OK, j'ai cru que leur philosophie du "100% libre" suivait les mmes principes que Debian...

D'un autre ct, je suis plutt  la ramasse question Ubuntu, que je n'ai connu que par l'horrible version 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog...

----------


## Monstros Velu

> Ce serait sympa de donner des liens vers des endroits ou on peut trouver a avec un vrai choix, et pas pour le double du prix du PC de marque quivalent.


J'ai achet les pices de mon portable  monter chez Surcouf. Et de toutes faons, je n'ai jamais trouv de PC de marque quivalent, puisque j'avais des critres assez prcis (rsolution cran, carte graphique, version de Vista, quantit de RAM, etc...)

----------


## gmotw

> Y aura-t-il de la lecture de mp3 dans la dmonstration? [/troll]


Pourquoi pas? Entre les diffrents logiciels dispo de base sous Ubuntu (moi j'utilise rythmbox pour rcuprer mes podcasts) et le lecteur moche et tout pourri de Windows, a ne peut que aider  faire son choix.  ::D:

----------


## sovitec

> J'ai achet les pices de mon portable  monter chez Surcouf. Et de toutes faons, je n'ai jamais trouv de PC de marque quivalent, puisque j'avais des critres assez prcis (rsolution cran, carte graphique, version de Vista, quantit de RAM, etc...)


J'avais bien prcis "qui ne coute pas deux fois plus cher que le PC de marque quivalent". Le PC (marque Compaq) que j'ai achet 579 dans une boutique derrire Surcouf vaut plus de 1000 en version assemble et sans OS (enfin,  peu prs l'quivalent, car le nombre d'options pour chaque pice est trs limit).

----------


## Monstros Velu

Ben moi, a me revenait 15% moins cher de faire monter mon PC que ce que je pouvais trouver chez les constructeurs qui correspondait  mes critres. Comme quoi...

----------


## Pouic

Tiens, juste en passant : en allant chez Carrouf hier, j'y ai vu en vente un EeePC sous Windows pour 350 euros (en gros) et,  ct, un EeePC sous Linux (install) pour 200 euros :-)
Cela dit, les babasses n'taient pas exactement les mmes, donc on ne peut pas non plus comparer sur une base commune.

----------


## om

Voil, je suis all chercher  la poste la lettre recommande que m'a envoye Acer, o ils confirment leur procdure de remboursement.
_Je ne mets volontairement pas publiquement les courrier reus avant que les procs n'aient lieu._

Je vais donc pouvoir, avec l'aide de l'quipe racketiciel, prparer mes deux dclarations au greffe.

a n'avance pas trs vite, c'est normal j'ai peu de temps pour m'en occuper (le WE uniquement quand j'ai un moment), mais a avance quand mme Je vous dirai quand les dclarations seront faites  ::):

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Tiens, juste en passant : en allant chez Carrouf hier, j'y ai vu en vente un EeePC sous Windows pour 350 euros (en gros) et,  ct, un EeePC sous Linux (install) pour 200 euros :-)
> Cela dit, les babasses n'taient pas exactement les mmes, donc on ne peut pas non plus comparer sur une base commune.


sur le site carrefour online, ils parlent d'aucun eeepc  200 t'es sr? ca serait ultra bas comme prix.


quant  Rom, estimer que dans une box  300 t'as 88,90 de licence windows, faut ptete pas pousser mm dans les orties. c'est le principe d'achat group et li.
meme au mac do c'est comme ca. tu prend un menu big mac, tu vas pas demander 3,5 de reduc parce que tu veux ton menu sans le big mac. certes 10 c'est abus, mais faut pas non plus tenter de prendre le constructeur pour un con avec 90. c'est trois fois plus cher que lui n'achete la licence.

----------


## Mdinoc

Dj, ce n'est pas le pris auquel le constructeur achte la license qu'il faudrait prendre en compte, mais celui auquel il la *vend*.

Bien sr, cela ne couvre pas la marge du _distributeur_, qui lui aussi vend la license plus chre qu'il l'achte. En fait, le distributeur se "dfile" en te disant d'aller voir le constructeur, mais cette marge, c'est bien *lui* qui devrait te la rembourser...

----------


## Pouic

> sur le site carrefour online, ils parlent d'aucun eeepc  200 t'es sr? ca serait ultra bas comme prix.


Yep, j'en suis sr. Maintenant, pourquoi ce ne serait pas sur leur site, j'en sais fichtre rien :-)
Maintenant, j'ai vu a pendant la priode de Nawel, c'tait peut-tre une offre limite.


<EDIT>
En farfouillant un peu sur le web, je me demande si c'est pas un truc du genre 200 euros si tu prends un abonnement SFR, 300 euros sans ou une connerie comme a...

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

c'est bien ce que je craignais. je trouvais ca vraiment peu cher. generalement, la diffrence linux/windows est de 30 max sur ces btes l

j'ai justement envie d'acheter une eeebox en ce moment pour tourner sous linux car je sais que sous Windows, dj un divx, ca a parfois du mal.
ce qui me fait le plus chier, c'est le manque de lecteur DVD. J'ai la grosse tour bruyante familliale que j'aimerai remplacer par un mini pc mais les shuttle sont hors de prix pour ce qu'ils font.
donc si quelqu'un connait une machine complte avec lecteur (graveur DVD si possible  ::oops:: ) et qui dpasse pas 400, qu'il se lve ou se taise  jamais.

d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un sait comment ne pas payer un smartphone HTC 650, je prend aussi  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un sait comment ne pas payer un smartphone HTC 650, je prend aussi


Pour a j'ai la rponse. il suffit de ne pas l'acheter  ::lol:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Sieldev

Salut,

Ou en sont les procdures @rom ?

En tout cas dans le principe je suis d'accord, on devrait avoir le choix d'acheter une machine avec ou sans SE.

Je viens d'acheter un ordinateur portable, j'ai demand si on pouvait me retirer l'OS, videmment non. La premire chose que je ferai en le recevant c'est de virer Vista et mettre un XP 64  la place.

----------


## faya972

"Louis-Guillaume Morand" pour ne pas payer un HTC 650 il suffit de le prendre avec un abonnement ... 59 chez SFR pour un abonnement 2H 2ans d'une trentaine d'euros.

----------


## Cheps

Comme a tu le payeras 779 (59 + 24*30)  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 


(ok je sais que tu profites de l'abonnement, mais quand mme)

----------


## hotcold

Salut,

Pour acheter un HTC maintenant autant attendre les v2 qui doivent arriver au second semestre 2009 ou cet t suivant le modle mais surtout attendre la nouvelle mouture de Windows Mobile!

Pour ce qui est de l'abonnement c'est intressant seulement si tu as besoin d'un forfait....

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pour rpondre  Millie sur la vente lie d'IE via Windows, je dirais que tu as raison et ... tort !  ::aie:: 

En fait, on ne peut pas parler de vente lie d'IE lors de l'achat de Windows, puisque IE est ... gratuit ! Ben, oui, vous ne pouvez pas acheter IE ! 

La vente lie c'est celle, par exemple d'un PC qui est vendu avec Windows, sans possibilt de ne pas prendre Windows pour payer moins cher son PC.

----------


## millie

> La vente lie c'est celle, par exemple d'un PC qui est vendu avec Windows, sans possibilt de ne pas prendre Windows pour payer moins cher son PC.


Oui mais je ne parlais pas de a  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

> Il y en a qui parle de vente li pour Windows+IE)


 Effectivement Windows + IE n'est absolument pas une vente lie.

C'est plutt PC + Windows en vente lie qu'il faut pointer du doigt.

Les gens oublieront IE naturellement avec les avances des autres navigateurs : Firefox, Opra, Safari, Konqueror, etc ...

----------


## Leonhart

> En fait, rien n'empche de modifier l'_assistant premier dmarrage de Windows_ (enfin, je ne sais pas s'ils l'appellent comme a) pour qu'il donne des listes de programmes  choisir, et supprimer les autres. Comme a, le disque dur et les performances ne seront pas affects...


Et si tu dcides de rinstaller ton OS ? Faut-il reproposer la liste ? Assurment, mais il faut donc garder les logiciels concurents sous la main et donc, ne pas les dsinstaller !

Mais la commission  raison de continuer  taper sur les doigts de grand constructeur ! Bientt des PC avec seulement un Windows/Batch dessus...

Et aprs, Je veut une Clio mais avec un moteur de Yaris ! Quoi je peut pas ? PROCES !!!  ::calim2::

----------


## Maxoo

> Et aprs, Je veut une Clio mais avec un moteur de Yaris ! Quoi je peut pas ? PROCES !!!


S'ils vendaient des Ordinateurs Windows ok.
Mais je te rappelle que ce sont des PC ... et que surtout ils forcent  acheter un Windows, que tu ne peux mme pas rinstaller.

Ce n'est mme pas une version bote.

En plus si tu demandes le PC sans Windows, ils ne t'enlvent pas le prix, tu es oblig d'aller faire un procs.

Sur une voiture, on commence avec la voiture standard et on rajoute des options, pas l'inverse.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> S'ils vendaient des Ordinateurs Windows ok.
> Mais je te rappelle que ce sont des PC ... et que surtout ils forcent  acheter un Windows, que tu ne peux mme pas rinstaller.


Oui mais, ce n'est pas Microsoft qui vend le PC ! C'est le constructeur qui vend le PC et qui y inclus Windows.
Et c'est le revendeur qui refuse le remboursement de Windows !

Donc, le procs n'est-il pas fait  la mauvaise boite ?  ::?: 





> Sur une voiture, on commence avec la voiture standard et on rajoute des options, pas l'inverse.


Oui, mais si je veux l'autoradio XXX plutot que l'autoradio ZZZ fournit en standard ?  A mon avis, en cherchant un peu, des ventes lies on retrouve partout !

----------


## Leonhart

> Oui, mais si je veux l'autoradio XXX plutot que l'autoradio ZZZ fournit en standard ?  A mon avis, en cherchant un peu, des ventes lies on retrouve partout !


Ou que cela n'est pas de la vente lie ... 

J'achetes un "pack" comprenant une Clio avec un moteur Renault et un autoradio XXX. Mais, si je le souhaite, je peut changer mon autoradio vers un YYY (C'est plus ou moins complexe et pour etre sur, je vais chez le garagiste).
Et si je veut, aprs tout, je peut ne pas mettre d'autoradio.

J'achetes un "pack" comprenant un Acer avec un systme Windows et un navigateur IE8. Mais, si je le souhaite, je peut changer mon navigateur vers un FireFox (c'est plus ou moins complexe et pour etre sur, je vais chez mon revendeur). Et si je veut, aprs tout, je peut ne pas mettre de navigateur...

Ils sont fort chez MS  ::ccool::

----------


## Louis Griffont

D'abord, le fait d'avoir IE avec Windows, n'est pas du ressort de la vente lie. Avoir Windows avec l'ACER, si je ne peux pas dire "Windows ? Non Merci" et avoir une dduction du montant de Windows sur le prix de l'ACER, l c'est de la vente lie !

C'est la mme chose pour l'autoradio. Si j'achete la CLIO avec l'autoradio et que si je dis "Je prend la CLIO mais sans l'autoradio XXX" et que j'ai une rduction du prix, alors ce n'est pas de la vente lie, sinon on est dans le mme cadre.

A partir du moment o vous achetez un produit, ce qui n'est pas ncessaire au produit doit tre dtaill ! Maintenant, j'en reviens  ma question :

Est-ce que c'est Microsoft qui doit tre mis en cause ou (dans ce cas) ACER, ou le revendeur ?

----------


## Mdinoc

> Est-ce que c'est Microsoft qui doit tre mis en cause ou (dans ce cas) ACER, ou le revendeur ?


Je dirais tous ceux qui touchent une marge dessus.

Imaginons:
Le prix "consommateur" d'une license Windows OEM est 100 Deveuros.Le distributeur a un contrat auprs de Microsoft, qui lui permet d'avoir ses licenses  60 Deveuros.
Dans ce cas, si tu te faisais rembourser aprs achat, il faudrait que le distributeur te rembourse 40 Deveuros et que Microsoft t'en rembourse 60.
Bref, que chaque intermdiaire te rembourse sa marge, jusqu'au producteur qui doit te rembourser tout le reste.

----------


## Leonhart

> Imaginons:
> Le prix "consommateur" d'une license Windows OEM est 100 Euro environ.Le distributeur a un contrat auprs de Microsoft, qui lui permet d'avoir ses licenses  60 Euro environ.
> Dans ce cas, si tu te faisais rembourser aprs achat, il faudrait que le distributeur te rembourse 40 Deveuros et que Microsoft t'en rembourse 60.
> Bref, que chaque intermdiaire te rembourse sa marge, jusqu'au producteur qui doit te rembourser tout le reste.


Je ne suis pas d'accord et en plus ... je vais dire pourquoi  ::ccool:: 

Microsoft ngocie un partenariat avec un fabriquant d'ordinateur - prennons Acer. Ainsi, Acer achete moins cher une licence Windows MAIS en change l'installe sur tout ses PC neufs. 

Ceci n'est pas de la vente lie mais un partenariat.

L'utilisateur achete un PC neuf Acer, mais dsire ne pas avoir Windows dessus. Ainsi, Acer dsinstalle cette OS et le livre nu. Nanmoins, pour lui, un PC vendu = Une licence. Donc il paiera non seulement une licence  Windows dans le cadre du partenariat, mais en plus il remboursera le client  la hauteur du prix de cette licence.

In fine, c'est Acer qui trinque. Windows ne fais pas de vente lie. Et le consomateur repart avec un PC nu !

----------


## Mdinoc

Le problme, c'est que dans les procs, Acer refuse de trinquer.

Mais du moment que ce n'est pas le consommateur, a me va  ::mouarf::

----------


## gmotw

> Je dirais tous ceux qui touchent une marge dessus.
> 
> Imaginons:
> Le prix "consommateur" d'une license Windows OEM est 100 Deveuros.Le distributeur a un contrat auprs de Microsoft, qui lui permet d'avoir ses licenses  60 Deveuros.
> Dans ce cas, si tu te faisais rembourser aprs achat, il faudrait que le distributeur te rembourse 40 Deveuros et que Microsoft t'en rembourse 60.
> Bref, que chaque intermdiaire te rembourse sa marge, jusqu'au producteur qui doit te rembourser tout le reste.


Mais  quel prix le distributeur revend la licence au client? On se doute bien qu'il va vouloir faire un peu son beurre l-dessus aussi. C'est de cette somme que l'on doit tre rembours.

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est ce que je voulais dire par "le prix\"consommateur\"".

En gros, en ayant N gars qui ajoutent leur marge sur chaque vente, chacun devrait rembourser/dduire sa marge pour le consommateur qui refuse Windows.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je dirais tous ceux qui touchent une marge dessus.
> 
> Imaginons:
> Le prix "consommateur" d'une license Windows OEM est 100 Deveuros.Le distributeur a un contrat auprs de Microsoft, qui lui permet d'avoir ses licenses  60 Deveuros.
> Dans ce cas, si tu te faisais rembourser aprs achat, il faudrait que le distributeur te rembourse 40 Deveuros et que Microsoft t'en rembourse 60.
> Bref, que chaque intermdiaire te rembourse sa marge, jusqu'au producteur qui doit te rembourser tout le reste.


Je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord...

En effet, si on reprend dans l'ordre

Microsoft vend Windows (enfin une licence)  ACER (pe)ACER vend un PC + une licence Windows  Leclerc (toujours pe)J'achte le PC  Leclerc MAIS ne veut pas la licence Windows (ce qui est mon droit)
Ne voulant pas de Windows, je demande  M Leclerc de me dduire le prix de la licence Windows. A lui ensuite de se dbrouiller avec ACER, qui devra,  son tour se dbrouiller avec Microsoft !
Le problme de la vente lie, c'est que le prix de la Licence Windows n'est pas indique clairement sur le pack du PC !

----------


## Mdinoc

> JEn effet, si on reprend dans l'ordre
> 
> Microsoft vend Windows (enfin une licence)  ACER (pe)ACER vend un PC + une licence Windows  Leclerc (toujours pe)J'achte le PC  Leclerc MAIS ne veut pas la licence Windows (ce qui est mon droit)
> Ne voulant pas de Windows, je demande  M Leclerc de me dduire le prix de la licence Windows. A lui ensuite de se dbrouiller avec ACER, qui devra,  son tour se dbrouiller avec Microsoft !


En effet, mais a revient au mme:
Si Leclerc te rembourse 100, puis exige qu'Acer leur rembourse 80, puis qu'Acer exige 60 de Microsoft, le rsultat final est le mme que si chacun t'avait rembours sparment 20, 20 et 60.

...Sauf videmment, si c'est toi qui te tapes les dmarches.  ::x: 
Idalement, tu ne devrais en effet pas avoir besoin de t'adresser  un autre chanon que Leclerc.

----------


## maxim_um

Une loi a t vote rcemment qui justement oblige le distributeur  nous rembourser. La procdure est longue et complexe, mais tout ce qu'on peut esprer, c'est une trentaine d'euros si mes souvenirs sont bons.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Une loi a t vote rcemment qui justement oblige le distributeur  nous rembourser. La procdure est longue et complexe, mais tout ce qu'on peut esprer, c'est une trentaine d'euros si mes souvenirs sont bons.


Oui, et uniquement parceque le prix de la licence n'est pas clairement indique dans le dtail du PC. Rsultat les revendeurs ne te remboursent qu'une misre et se font de l'argent dessus !  ::?:

----------


## Leonhart

> Une loi a t vote rcemment qui justement oblige le distributeur  nous rembourser. La procdure est longue et complexe, mais tout ce qu'on peut esprer, c'est une trentaine d'euros si mes souvenirs sont bons.


30, normal ! 
C'est le prix de la Licence Windows pour le distributeur. 

Pour Acer, et Microsoft, c'est du tout benef. Et aprs tout, la possibilit de changer l'OS n'est il pas lgalement imputable au distributeur ? Si la loi dit que c'est le distributeur qui doit proposer d'avoir Windows ou non alors cela fait du sens ...

----------


## Tofalu

> Je ne suis pas d'accord et en plus ... je vais dire pourquoi 
> 
> Microsoft ngocie un partenariat avec un fabriquant d'ordinateur - prennons Acer. Ainsi, Acer achete moins cher une licence Windows MAIS en change l'installe sur tout ses PC neufs. 
> 
> Ceci n'est pas de la vente lie mais un partenariat.
> 
> L'utilisateur achete un PC neuf Acer, mais dsire ne pas avoir Windows dessus. Ainsi, Acer dsinstalle cette OS et le livre nu. Nanmoins, pour lui, un PC vendu = Une licence. Donc il paiera non seulement une licence  Windows dans le cadre du partenariat, mais en plus il remboursera le client  la hauteur du prix de cette licence.
> 
> In fine, c'est Acer qui trinque. Windows ne fais pas de vente lie. Et le consomateur repart avec un PC nu !



Oui mais bon, dans ce cas c'est  Acer de se dbrouiller pour avoir un partenariat avec MS concernant uniquement les PC vendus avec Windows et non tous les PC neufs.

Je pense que le problme se situe justement chez les Acer, HP et compagnie qui se moquent du faible % de client qui ne voudra pas de windows et des Auchan et cie qui vont devoir grer des lments en plus dans leur stock avec une plus faible attraction.

Il devrait simplement tre affich un prix avec et sans OS et la possibilit de commander dans des dlais raisonnables le PC sans OS si on admet que Mr Auchan ne peut pas tout stocker. Et il faudrait que le PC soit nu d'OS sorti d'usine et non format par le SAV. Il n'y a pas de raison que le PC sans OS subisse des manipulations supplmentaires (dballage, formatage, remballage) pour le mme prix.

Aprs il y a aussi le risque que les drivers n'existent pas ou soient mauvais pour l'OS que le client dsire installer. Et dans ce cas,  qui la faute ? Le client devra se rabattre sur Windows mais  quel prix ? Toujours 10 ? Et c'est pas avec le peu de description qu'il y a sur l'tiquette de Carrefour, Leclerc etc que l'on peut se faire une relle ide de la compatibilit ...

----------


## sovitec

> Oui, mais si je veux l'autoradio XXX plutot que l'autoradio ZZZ fournit en standard ?  A mon avis, en cherchant un peu, des ventes lies on retrouve partout !


Attention la vente lie c'est lier un service (un OS par exemple) et du matriel (un PC par exemple).
Une meilleurs analogie serait de dire que tu es oblig de prendre une assurance AXA avec ta nouvelle Clio (une assurance est indispensable pour une voiture, comme l'est un OS pour un PC).

----------


## Invit

Oui, sinon on retombe dans le sketch de Desproges sur les piles.

----------


## Leonhart

> (une assurance est indispensable pour une voiture, comme l'est un OS pour un PC).


Ce n'est pas vrai, tu peut utiliser ton PC sans OS.

Je pense que l'exemple le plus pertinent est celui du Moteur. Clio = Moteur Renault... mais si je veut un moteur de Yaris ...

----------


## maxim_um

Je me demande si le mieux ne serait pas de revendre sa licence si on n'en veut pas. Quelqu'un qui aurait achet un PC neuf avec un Windows Seven (dans un futur proche) n'aurait aucun mal  revendre ce dernier tout en gagnant plus.

----------


## Maxoo

> Je me demande si le mieux ne serait pas de revendre sa licence si on n'en veut pas. Quelqu'un qui aurait achet un PC neuf avec un Windows Seven (dans un futur proche) n'aurait aucun mal  revendre ce dernier tout en gagnant plus.


Tu n'as mme pas de CD d'installation quand tu achtes un PC avec Windows dessus. La cl est thermo-coll sur ton PC. Donc tu ne peux rien en faire.

----------


## Tofalu

> Ce n'est pas vrai, tu peut utiliser ton PC sans OS.
> 
> Je pense que l'exemple le plus pertinent est celui du Moteur. Clio = Moteur Renault... mais si je veut un moteur de Yaris ...


Bof, 

Les spcifications techniques et l'absence de standard font que les pices automobiles sont difficilement adaptable d'une marque  une autre (hors dveloppement commun)

Non, le cas le plus parlant est celui des pneus o  taille gale et relief quivalent il y a des diffrences de prix. Un concessionnaire peur recommander tel ou tel marque de pneu sans pour autant que le client soit oblig de choisir cette marque. Mais si tu demandes le changement de pneu  l'achat du vhicule il y a fort  parier qu'on te fasse payer un dmontage/remontage. Le problme de la comparaison avec la voiture c'est que les pices de la voiture sont matrielle, un pneu une fois dmont, en thorie il n'est pas remontable. Donc le revendeur est perdant du pneu dmont. Alors que dans le cas de windows, le produit est immatriel. Il faudrait que les changements soient effectus en usine lors de la fabrication pour que cela reste comparable.

----------


## maxim_um

> Tu n'as mme pas de CD d'installation quand tu achtes un PC avec Windows dessus. La cl est thermo-coll sur ton PC. Donc tu ne peux rien en faire.


Si si, a se fait encore et toujours, mais pas chez tous les constructeurs. Enfin, le mieux est encore de se fournir chez un assembleur, comme a, pas de problme. Parce que franchement, dpenser autant d'nergie pour rcuprer trente euros, a fait peu cher de l'heure.

----------


## Lyche

c'est plus pour le principe que pour le rsultat. 30 a leur coute rien et ils font ch**r le monde avec des procdures d'une complexit  faire renoncer n'importe qui (je voulais trouver une bonne mtaphore mais il est tard et je trouve pas  ::aie::  )

----------


## Elverion

Bonjour,

Par principe, je trouve la vente lie *inacceptable* dans tous les domaines (bien que celui qui me touche le plus soit l'informatique).

Je suis curieux de voir la raction du tribunal et si a marche avec un constructeur/revendeur, je m'empresserai de faire la mme dmarche.

Si beaucoup de monde montre que l'on ne veut pas forcment d'un windows a chaque fois que l'on achte un PC, cela les fera peut-tre rflchir...

----------


## goomazio

Ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec om sont d'accord de dire que le client n'est plus roi de nos jours ? C'est les sous qui sont rois. (je dis rien de nouveau mais) Est-ce que c'est bien et obligatoire ? 

Je suis d'accord que tous les commerants ne vont pas diversifier leurs offres au maximum pour assouvir tous les clients, mais il faut pas tre savant pour arriver  trouver une meilleur solution que ce qui est expos ici. Les vendeurs etc. (ceux qui s'arrangent pour fournir les PC tout en un avec l'OS pour pas chre) font preuve de mauvaise fois. Ils profitent.


Dans l'exemple du marchand de pommes. Le marchant peut rembourser ce qu'il veut pour moi, mais il doit expliquer clairement ses raisons. 
On sait tous que tout le monde profite de l'autre comme il le souhaite, mais qu'on ne dise pas que se battre contre a c'est  idiot.

----------

